# Etero/Omo/Bi...diversamente sessuali?



## Old secretary (18 Aprile 2009)

Già dal titolo del thread si capisce che è un argomento confuso.
Vorrei avere delle opinioni,personali, su una questione "spinosa"!
Ho scoperto -ahimè- di essere attratta dalle donne. Dico ahimè perchè mi dico "mi ci mancava anche questa,con tutti i casini che ho!".
Dico ahimè perchè non è attrazione sessuale,per ora. 
Però mi piacciono le donne. Mi rendo conto che mi sono sempre piaciute. Mi sono resa conto che alcune ragazze che ho conosciuto mi piacevano in modo "strano",che avrei desiderato abbracciarle, baciarle...
Ma non è che questo mi escluda il guardare i ragazzi.
Anche ora mi sto guardando Colorado Cafè con la Rossella Brescia che fa la danza del ventre e non sento nulla. Non sono sessualmente attratta dalle donne, dalle curve femminili (Mi ripeto).
Ma ci sono degli episodi anomali forse nella mia vita. Ho conosciuto la fidanzata di un amico, e ho provato per lei da subito un'attrazione particolare. Mi piaceva la sua voce, il suo modo di parlare, di guadarmi, di ridere... Le ho chiesto il numero di telefono e ci scrivevamo,ma non siamo mai uscite da sole. Non ancora comunque.
Sono veramente confusa e si capisce da come scrivo. Solitamente sono confusa e molto, ma mai tanto da non sapere da che parte cominciare a spiegare...
Stavolta non riesco a spiegarmi...
Ho provato a spiegarlo ad un'amica e mi ha guardato sconvolta ma anche con una curiosità da spettatore di uno zoo...e ha cercato subito di farmi domande ovviamente morbose... 
Dico a voi come ho detto a lei "sai che quando bevo un pò sono portata a provarci con le donne?" e lei "che sarà mai, da adolescenti ubriachelle abbiamo tutte dato un bacetto sulle labbra ad un'amica" e io "no no non hai capito, io ho baciato donne come si baciano gli uomini, ho toccato donne, abbracciate,accarezzate...ci provo proprio,quando l'alcool mi leva le inibizioni" ed ecco che partono le domande da zoo "oddio,ma con lingua? oddio, ma in che senso ci provi?" e io all'inizio ho provato a dirle "eh,perchè te gli uomini li baci senza lingua? e poi, secondo te cosa vuol dire provarci? te ci provi con gli uomini,io ci provo con le donne!"
Ma poi ho lasciato perdere perchè vedevo che mi guardava sempre più sconvolta e mi sentivo come una scimmietta in gabbia che mangia banane...metaforiche...
scherzi a parte, in questo gran caos,cosa avete capito?
OPINIONISTI, AVANTI!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2009)

Non potrei che dirti teorie ...a me le donne proprio per nulla.
Anzi tutto quel che è femminile non mi piace per nulla... Mi spiace.
Però non so com'è il tuo rapporto con le amiche se hai o hai avuto possibilità di coccole con tua madre o altre parenti, se hai avuto amiche con cui poter essere reciprocamente mamme. 
Non so se hai insicurezze rispetto alla tua femminilità.
Non capisco quello che dici che mi sembra un po' contraddittorio.


----------



## Old secretary (18 Aprile 2009)

Persa dai di solito tu mi dai delle risposte veramente azzeccate! anche se immagino che questo argomento lasci molti di voi un pò...spiazzati...
Non dico che ci farei sesso con una donna ma mi piacerebbe provare a conoscere una donna più da vicino che in un'amicizia. E ovviamente non è che mi piacciono tutte le donne, anzi finora me ne sono piaciute in tutto 3 o 4...
E non ho SINCERAMENTE avuto delle carenze affettive da parte di mia madre, anzi è una donna molto affettuosa...e ti dirò che guardo più donne quando mi sento sicura di me piuttosto che quando mi sento un cesso...
Lo so Persa, è un gran casino...ma che vuoi che ti dica, io scrivo qui per avere opinioni, se avessi già tutto chiaro nemmeno scriverei, ti pare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Persa dai di solito tu mi dai delle risposte veramente azzeccate! anche se immagino che questo argomento lasci molti di voi un pò...spiazzati...
> Non dico che ci farei sesso con una donna ma mi piacerebbe provare a conoscere una donna più da vicino che in un'amicizia. E ovviamente non è che mi piacciono tutte le donne, anzi finora me ne sono piaciute in tutto 3 o 4...
> E non ho SINCERAMENTE avuto delle carenze affettive da parte di mia madre, anzi è una donna molto affettuosa...e ti dirò che guardo più donne quando mi sento sicura di me piuttosto che quando mi sento un cesso...
> Lo so Persa, è un gran casino...ma che vuoi che ti dica, io scrivo qui per avere opinioni, se avessi già tutto chiaro nemmeno scriverei, ti pare?


Ho conosciuto lesbiche e anche ragazze incerte, ma non mi è mai capitato personalmente di provare attrazione.
Chiedendo di tua madre non intendevo una banale ricerca di compensazioni, ma anzi il cercare una situazione confortevole e confortante già vissuta che, visto che non la interpreti come vera attrazione sessuale, potresti voler ritrovare.
Mi sembra di ricordare che sei piuttosto giovane e potrebbe essere anche un modo di trovare una vicinanza una "sorellanza" (antico termine obsoleto:nuke

	
	
		
		
	


	




    un superare la costante competizione in cui vivono attualmente le giovani e cercare di superarla e, forse, trovare un'alleanza.


----------



## Old secretary (18 Aprile 2009)

Può essere. Non escludo questa ipotesi.
Ho sempre voluto delle grandi amiche, e ne ho un paio, di vere amiche. Una però è una persona molto riservata e poco "fisica" nel senso che tra noi abbracci e bacetti etc non sono MAI stati contemplati,un'altra è invece molto fisica. La abbraccio,la bacio (parlo di baci sulle guance, sulla testa, sulla fronte,non sulle labbra!) e lei mi lascia fare, anzi a volte quando camminiamo per strada lei mi mette proprio una mano sul sedere e ce la tiene parecchio,mentre chiacchieriamo e camminiamo...ma è una cosa che fa con tutte le ragazze che conosce e comunque NON sarei attratta da lei, non è proprio il mio tipo ideale.
Boh.
Io sono confusissima sull'argomento, so solo quello che sento,e in questo momento sento di essere attratta dalle donne.
Che sia solo una fase?
a quasi 30 anni?
ma ste fasi non si passano da adolescenti? (e l'ho passata anche lì, già che ci penso. Ma lì eravamo più sfacciate, nel senso che la maggior parte delle donne che ho baciato le ho conosciute da ragazzina)...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2009)

mi blocca molto l'aspetto sessuale perchè non mi attirano sessualmente le donne ma sicuramente mi è capitato di apprezzare una donna per molti aspetti e di sentire un trasporto speciale..
Fisicamente però lo escludo, mi piace il bigolo e la brugola non mia mi fa schifo...


----------



## Old secretary (18 Aprile 2009)

pane al pane e vino al vino Asu!!! mi piacciono le persone dirette.
Che vuoi che ti dica, come ho detto sopra, se avessi le idee chiare non sarei qui.
Ti pare?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> pane al pane e vino al vino Asu!!! mi piacciono le persone dirette.
> Che vuoi che ti dica, come ho detto sopra, se avessi le idee chiare non sarei qui.
> Ti pare?


tesoro, le idee chiare ce le hanno in pochi.
Io ti capisco benissimo, se non fosse per la brugola io mi sarei già belle che messa con una donna!!


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> pane al pane e vino al vino Asu!!! mi piacciono le persone dirette.
> Che vuoi che ti dica, come ho detto sopra, se avessi le idee chiare non sarei qui.
> Ti pare?


Secretary, anche a me sono piaciute e mi piacciono tutt'ora alcune donne...ognuna per motivi diversi...ma personalmente mi darebbe proprio fastidio immaginare un contatto fisico intimo con loro.

questo fastidio mi pare che tu non lo avverta proprio...quindi che dirti..devi provare...

decidere quale sia o non sia il tuo orientamento sex in termini teorici non ha senso ...che ti importa definirti cosi piuttosto che colà...

Provi attrazione non solo empatica con alcune e questo è il dato di fatto.

Devi solo provare, non ti resta che rispondere a questo naturale desiderio, e vedi come ti senti, che succede in te...se passa o si alimenta..


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Secretary, anche a me sono piaciute e mi piacciono tutt'ora alcune donne...ognuna per motivi diversi...ma personalmente mi darebbe proprio fastidio immaginare un contatto fisico intimo con loro.
> 
> questo fastidio mi pare che tu non lo avverta proprio...quindi che dirti..devi provare...
> 
> ...



concordo.
prova e vedi come va!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Già dal titolo del thread si capisce che è un argomento confuso.
> Vorrei avere delle opinioni,personali, su una questione "spinosa"!
> Ho scoperto -ahimè- di essere attratta dalle donne. Dico ahimè perchè mi dico "mi ci mancava anche questa,con tutti i casini che ho!".
> Dico ahimè perchè non è attrazione sessuale,per ora.
> ...


Da come ne parli secondo me sei bisessuale e forse devi solo prenderne coscienza, cosa che non è facile visto che vedersi crollare la sicurezza più grande abbiamo, quella della nsotra sessualità, è peggio di uno tsunami e spesso richiede un percorso lunghissimo.
Ho conosciuto ragazze che dopo essere state solo con uomini hanno avuto un'esperienza con una donna. La maggior parte di esse non è più tornata indietro. Sembra che il rapporto tra due donne (sia sul lato sentimentale che su quello sessuale) sia molto più soddisfacente per il sesso femminile rispetto a quello con un uomo. Ovviamente però ci deve essere un'attrazione sessuale, cosa che inconsciamente tu dimostri.
E' ovvio che non ti attraggono tutte le donne. Anche se tipiacciono gli uomini, fino ad oggi mica sei stata attratta da tutti gli uomini che ti sono passati davanti!

Buscopann


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Da come ne parli secondo me sei bisessuale e forse devi solo prenderne coscienza, cosa che non è facile visto che vedersi crollare la sicurezza più grande abbiamo, quella della nsotra sessualità, è peggio di uno tsunami e spesso richiede un percorso lunghissimo.
> Ho conosciuto ragazze che dopo essere state solo con uomini hanno avuto un'esperienza con una donna. La maggior parte di esse non è più tornata indietro. Sembra che il rapporto tra due donne (sia sul lato sentimentale che su quello sessuale) sia molto più soddisfacente per il sesso femminile rispetto a quello con un uomo. Ovviamente però ci deve essere un'attrazione sessuale, cosa che inconsciamente tu dimostri.
> E' ovvio che non ti attraggono tutte le donne. Anche se tipiacciono gli uomini, fino ad oggi mica sei stata attratta da tutti gli uomini che ti sono passati davanti!
> 
> Buscopann




Davvero Busco?


----------



## Old Buscopann (19 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Davvero Busco?


Così mi è stato detto da loro direttamente. Io per ovvie ragioni non posso avere esperienze dirette.
Comunque penso che non sia così difficile immaginare che sia vero. In effetti le attenzioni e la sensibilità che una donna ricerca in un rapporto di coppia (e anche nella sfera sessuale) possono essere più facilmente comprese e assecondate proprio da un'altra donna, più che da un uomo.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Becco (19 Aprile 2009)

La mia convinzione è che l'attrazione non sia un discorso di "genere sessuale" ma coinvolga meccanismi che ai più sono incomprensibili. E incomprensibili lo sono anche per me. Io non capisco (limite mio sia chiaro) quelle persone onnivore che trovano piacevole e stimolante qualsiasi persona del sesso opposto purchè attraente e ben fatta. Io sono stato attratto da donne sovente non belle, secondo i canoni e gli stilemi attuali, ma per le quali mi sarei allegramente buttato nel fuoco. Non solo, ma qualche volta mi è accaduto di essere affascinato da persone del mio sesso, uso il termine "affascinato" perchè il termine attrazione lo riservo ad altre situazioni. Credo che sia un fatto di carisma, legato al potere di convocazione, alla gestualità, al modo di proporsi agli altri. 
Poi possiamo anche ammettere che si tratti di infatuazioni anche erotiche e io a questo punto mi chiedo che cosa ci sia di male e di vergognoso nell'ammettere una cosa che accade naturalmente. 
Becco


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Così mi è stato detto da loro direttamente. Io per ovvie ragioni non posso avere esperienze dirette.
> Comunque penso che non sia così difficile immaginare che sia vero. In effetti le attenzioni e la sensibilità che una donna ricerca in un rapporto di coppia (e anche nella sfera sessuale) possono essere più facilmente comprese e assecondate proprio da un'altra donna, più che da un uomo.
> 
> Buscopann



effettivamente..è talmente ovvio che sia cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Aprile 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> La mia convinzione è che l'attrazione non sia un discorso di "genere sessuale" ma coinvolga meccanismi che ai più sono incomprensibili. E incomprensibili lo sono anche per me. Io non capisco (limite mio sia chiaro) quelle persone onnivore che trovano piacevole e stimolante qualsiasi persona del sesso opposto purchè attraente e ben fatta. Io sono stato attratto da donne sovente non belle, secondo i canoni e gli stilemi attuali, ma per le quali mi sarei allegramente buttato nel fuoco. Non solo, ma qualche volta mi è accaduto di essere affascinato da persone del mio sesso, uso il termine "affascinato" perchè il termine attrazione lo riservo ad altre situazioni. Credo che sia un fatto di carisma, legato al potere di convocazione, alla gestualità, al modo di proporsi agli altri.
> Poi possiamo anche ammettere che si tratti di infatuazioni anche erotiche e io a questo punto mi chiedo che cosa ci sia di male e di vergognoso nell'ammettere una cosa che accade naturalmente.
> Becco


Becco, cos'è il potere di convocazione?

condivido molto di quello che hai scritto.


----------



## Old Becco (19 Aprile 2009)

Chiedo scusa per il tecnicismo inadatto ad un forum. Il potere di convocazione in estrema semplicità è la capacità che hanno talune persone di farsi ascoltare e di mantenere l'attenzione di chi ascolta, attraendola con un eloquio affascinante e divertente. In generale è una di quelle doti molto utili a chi deve parlare in pubblico, ma è anche sfruttata da chi vuole sedurre, in senso esteso, chi ascolta.
Becco


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> La mia convinzione è che l'attrazione non sia un discorso di "genere sessuale" ma coinvolga meccanismi che ai più sono incomprensibili. E incomprensibili lo sono anche per me. Io non capisco (limite mio sia chiaro) quelle persone onnivore che trovano piacevole e stimolante qualsiasi persona del sesso opposto purchè attraente e ben fatta. Io sono stato attratto da donne sovente non belle, secondo i canoni e gli stilemi attuali, ma per le quali mi sarei allegramente buttato nel fuoco. Non solo, ma qualche volta mi è accaduto di essere affascinato da persone del mio sesso, uso il termine "affascinato" perchè il termine attrazione lo riservo ad altre situazioni. Credo che sia un fatto di carisma, legato al potere di convocazione, alla gestualità, al modo di proporsi agli altri.
> Poi possiamo anche ammettere che si tratti di infatuazioni anche erotiche e io a questo punto mi chiedo che cosa ci sia di male e di vergognoso nell'ammettere una cosa che accade naturalmente.
> Becco


quoto in toto-


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Aprile 2009)

Forse questa potrebbe essere l'occasione di mettere alla prova la propria capacità di scindere la sessualità dall'affettività, dall'affinità umana indipendentemente dalla natura sessuale. Certo poi questo potrebbe portare ad esperienze fisiche più profonde di quanto tu non abbia vissuto fin'ora, ma la fondamentale della tua attrazione mi pare più emotiva, come dici tu, pertanto può essere, a mio avviso una buona occasione per elaborare una separazione di quei due valori (sesso e rapporto umano) e provare a viverli in maniera più libera e serena. Quantomeno ti auguro che possa accadere questo. Penso dia la possibilità di vivere in maniera più completa e soprattutto sincera.
Il sesso poi, a mio avviso, ha come unico limite il rispetto proprio e degli altri.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Forse questa potrebbe essere l'occasione di mettere alla prova la propria capacità di scindere la sessualità dall'affettività, dall'affinità umana indipendentemente dalla natura sessuale. Certo poi questo potrebbe portare ad esperienze fisiche più profonde di quanto tu non abbia vissuto fin'ora, ma la fondamentale della tua attrazione mi pare più emotiva, come dici tu, pertanto può essere, a mio avviso una buona occasione per elaborare una separazione di quei due valori (sesso e rapporto umano) e provare a viverli in maniera più libera e serena. Quantomeno ti auguro che possa accadere questo. Penso dia la possibilità di vivere in maniera più completa e soprattutto sincera.
> Il sesso poi, a mio avviso, ha come unico limite il rispetto proprio e degli altri.


Alce
Sviluppa quando ne hai voglia ..non credo di avere capito


----------



## Alce Veloce (20 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Alce
> Sviluppa quando ne hai voglia ..non credo di avere capito


Dal mio punto di vista la sessualità è importante, ma lo è di più il rapporto umano. In una situazione come quella di Sec si rischia, per questioni di valutazioni basate sulla sessualità, di perdere quello che potrebbe essere il vero significato di quello che sta provando.
Il sesso quindi, a parer mio, in una situazione di questo genere resta in secondo piano.
L'utima frese intendeva dire che personalmente non vedo limiti nel sesso che non siano il rispetto reciproco. Entro questo tutto è a mio avviso "naturale".


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Devi solo provare, non ti resta che rispondere a questo naturale desiderio, e vedi come ti senti, che succede in te...se passa o si alimenta..


Sono d'accordo, è normale, può essere un momento o può essere che provando poi..


----------



## MK (20 Aprile 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il sesso quindi, a parer mio, in una situazione di questo genere resta in secondo piano.


Invece proprio in una situazione di questo genere viene in primo piano secondo me.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Già dal titolo del thread si capisce che è un argomento confuso.
> Vorrei avere delle opinioni,personali, su una questione "spinosa"!
> Ho scoperto -ahimè- di essere attratta dalle donne. Dico ahimè perchè mi dico "mi ci mancava anche questa,con tutti i casini che ho!".
> Dico ahimè perchè non è attrazione sessuale,per ora.
> ...



Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare  e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
È vero, come dice Asu, che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
Ma alcune persone (omosessuali, drogati, alcolizzati, depressi ecc.) mi sembrano un po' più “perse” della media.
Non ti consiglio di “provare” per vedere se ti piace perché alla fine il conto da pagare potrebbe essere molto salato. Se ce la fai, ti consiglio di starne fuori.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

ciao giobbino...ma perchè non ci sei mai?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ho bisogno di consulenza divina in off topic sul dottore.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah scusa !ma ho fatto le differenziate...come stai??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
> Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
> È vero, come dice Asu, che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
> ...


Ti senti bene????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Metti insiemi insieme tutte le erbe?!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Estendi la conoscenza diretta di una coppia...anzi di una sola persona a tutta una categoria???
Sai come si definisce questo modo di (s)ragionare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sarebbe un post da segnalare e poi mi fa allibire e indignare detto da chi aveva detto che ....chi si fa la pecora non va emarginato!!!???


----------



## Old secretary (21 Aprile 2009)

*risposta per giobbe. E anche per gli altri. Finora.*

@Giobbe: ma sei sicuro di quello che hai scritto? hai riletto? hai messo omosessuali, drogati e alcolizzati nello stesso pentolone, quasi fosse un girone dell'inferno. Se secondo te anche l'omosessualità è un "vizio" come la droga e l'alcool, sono contenta di essere "viziata". E non dico altro.

@gli altri, tutti gli altri: grazie veramente. Voi non avete idea (anzi forse qualcuno si) di quanta confusione ho in testa, dei sogni che faccio, della consapevolezza che sto maturando ora... sono consapevole di girarmi a guardare (alcune) ragazze ora... è tutto così confuso adesso, cercare in qualche modo di capire quello che sto provando, provare a dargli un nome o comunque a classificarlo (sono abituata a dare un nome alle cose purtroppo...) ...
Voi mi dite di provare, e sinceramente è più facile a dirsi che a farsi... 
Ma se l'occasione capiterà non mi tirerò indietro. 
Volevo comunque ringraziarvi perchè siete stati tutti (meno il personaggio giobbesco) molto comprensivi e gentili e pieni di consigli, praticamente tutto quello che avrei voluto nelle mie amiche e che non ho -ahime- ricevuto...
Avranno bisogno di tempo anche loro, che dite?
un abbraccio a tutti, grazie.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> @Giobbe: ma sei sicuro di quello che hai scritto? hai riletto? hai messo omosessuali, drogati e alcolizzati nello stesso pentolone, quasi fosse un girone dell'inferno. Se secondo te anche l'omosessualità è un "vizio" come la droga e l'alcool, sono contenta di essere "viziata". E non dico altro.
> 
> @gli altri, tutti gli altri: grazie veramente. Voi non avete idea (anzi forse qualcuno si) di quanta confusione ho in testa, dei sogni che faccio, della consapevolezza che sto maturando ora... sono consapevole di girarmi a guardare (alcune) ragazze ora... è tutto così confuso adesso, cercare in qualche modo di capire quello che sto provando, provare a dargli un nome o comunque a classificarlo (sono abituata a dare un nome alle cose purtroppo...) ...
> Voi mi dite di provare, e sinceramente è più facile a dirsi che a farsi...
> ...


facci sapere che decidi!!
un abbraccio anche a te!


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
> Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
> È vero, come dice Asu, che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
> ...


 non ho parole...ora pro nobis...


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti senti bene????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E non ti arrabbiare...   

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho detto solo che mi sembrano confusi, che non hanno le idee chiare, mica che sono da condannare.  
Ognuno faccia ciò che vuole, ma il mio consiglio è quello di non intraprendere questo cammino.
Nessuno deve essere emarginato.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> praticamente tutto quello che avrei voluto nelle mie amiche e che non ho -ahime- ricevuto...
> Avranno bisogno di tempo anche loro, che dite?


penso proprio di sì . Stai serena e fai quel che ti senti ;-)


----------



## Old secretary (21 Aprile 2009)

Ho appena scritto un messaggio privato ad un amico. HO raccontato la verità,la mia storia finora, vorrei postarla anche qui. Non giudicatemi, vi prego. Non prendetemi in giro, vi prego. Non sminuite la confusione che ho in testa. Grazie. La posto qui sotto:
"
Ti dico la verità:A me le donne mi sono sempre piaciute. Anche fisicamente mi piacciono di più da guardare degli uomini.
Il primo bacio ad una donna l'ho dato a 14 anni. Era solo uno di quei bacetti che si danno sulle labbra così,per fare le trasgressive.
Ma quando (mi ricordo benissimo ancora oggi, dopo più di un decennio) un pomeriggio questa ragazza mi ha detto "guarda è meglio che non ci diamo più questo bacetto sulle labbra" e poi sono venuta a sapere che aveva l'impressione che i miei baci fossero un pò troppo maliziosi. Ci sono rimasta male perchè era un'amica ma...va beh...
L'anno dopo ho baciato veramente una ragazza. Lei l'ha fatto per gioco,io no. E da lì è stato un crescendo. 
Ma solo una volta, quando avevo circa 22 anni, sono andata più in là. Con una ragazza conosciuta da poco ci siamo infilate in un bagno pubblico assieme,avevamo bevuto parecchio,dovevamo fare pipì e abbiamo pensato di chiuderci dentro assieme. Ma una volta dentro ci siamo guardate e ridendo ci siamo baciate. Mi ricordo poco di quella sera, mi ricordo, ne sono sicura, di non averci fatto sesso, ci siamo baciate con una passione incredibile, ci siamo strette forte, abbracciate, palpeggiate anche...
E adesso, dopo anni che non ci pensavo più,ecco che mi ritrovo a desiderare di nuovo un incontro così. A volere stringere un corpo uguale al mio, a sentire dei capelli lunghi tra le dita e un profumo dolce, un viso morbido... 
E adesso viene la parte più ridicola di tutta questa confusione. Chi mi ha mandato in confusione. Io sono una gran divoratrice di tv, di telefilm, di reality. E quest'anno, chi mi ha fatto impazzire al Grande Fratello? Lei, Siria, magnifica Siria, e l'ho desiderata dal primo giorno che ho visto i suoi occhi a mandorla e quel suo sorriso e quel corpo da sogno...
cosa faccio?
cosa faccio?
come posso fare?
Ti rendi conto che sarebbe un tradimento all'ennesima potenza??? che al confronto un tradimento con un uomo è nulla? "

Questa è la mail che ho scritto al mio amico, con copia e incolla. Volevo scriverla solo a lui, aprirmi solo con lui. Ma mi sono resa conto che lo avrei fatto per vigliaccheria, perchè ho veramente PAURA di quello che provo, che si è risvegliato in me. 
Non ridete di me, non sono riuscita a raccontare a NESSUNO tutto questo finora. Nessuno lo sa di quella volta che mi sono chiusa in bagno con una ragazza. Finora lo sapevamo SOLO IO E LEI. E posso sicuramente dire che è così, perchè da quel giorno lei non mi ha più guardato in faccia,e tuttora quando la incontro fa finta di non vedermi,finge di parlare al cellulare e altre cose che potete immaginare. E' tuttora imbarazzatissima.
Adesso sapete veramente tutto.
Grazie.


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> @Giobbe: ma sei sicuro di quello che hai scritto? hai riletto? hai messo omosessuali, drogati e alcolizzati nello stesso pentolone, quasi fosse un girone dell'inferno. Se secondo te anche l'omosessualità è un "vizio" come la droga e l'alcool, sono contenta di essere "viziata". E non dico altro.
> 
> @gli altri, tutti gli altri: grazie veramente. Voi non avete idea (anzi forse qualcuno si) di quanta confusione ho in testa, dei sogni che faccio, della consapevolezza che sto maturando ora... sono consapevole di girarmi a guardare (alcune) ragazze ora... è tutto così confuso adesso, cercare in qualche modo di capire quello che sto provando, provare a dargli un nome o comunque a classificarlo (sono abituata a dare un nome alle cose purtroppo...) ...
> Voi mi dite di provare, e sinceramente è più facile a dirsi che a farsi...
> ...



Hai chiesto consigli e ti ho dato anche il mio. Sinceramente non credo che seguire questo cammino ti porterà ad avere una vita felice.
Ma è solo la mia opinione, poi chiaramente fai come vuoi.


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ho appena scritto un messaggio privato ad un amico. HO raccontato la verità,la mia storia finora, vorrei postarla anche qui. Non giudicatemi, vi prego. Non prendetemi in giro, vi prego. Non sminuite la confusione che ho in testa. Grazie. La posto qui sotto:
> "
> Ti dico la verità:A me le donne mi sono sempre piaciute. Anche fisicamente mi piacciono di più da guardare degli uomini.
> Il primo bacio ad una donna l'ho dato a 14 anni. Era solo uno di quei bacetti che si danno sulle labbra così,per fare le trasgressive.
> ...


va bene tutto...ma vieniamo al dunque..è uno sfogo? una richiesta di aiuto? a cosa ti sembra ti serva scrivere questo?
se hai risposte a queste domande un buon tratto di strada per capirti è fatto...


----------



## Old sperella (21 Aprile 2009)

Non ti quoto Secret , caso mai volessi cancellare la mail .
Non hai nulla di cui vergognarti , assolutamente nulla . Le pulsioni , i desideri , l'istinto sono qualcosa di naturale . Probabilmente li hai repressi a lungo per paura della gente , del contesto sociale ...finchè con l'imput della tipa del gf sono riemersi .
Ascoltati , solo così saprai che fare .
E cerca di capire cosa ti terrorizza in tutto questo . 
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Old secretary (21 Aprile 2009)

Mi serve scrivervi questo perchè a qualcuno dovrò pur dirle ste cose. Non posso continuare a stare sveglia a pensarci da sola. Non avevo mai detto a nessuno queste cose, e dirle ora a voi mi serve per vederle nero su bianco, per rendermi conto che sono successe sul serio e che è ora, a quasi 30 anni, che ne prenda atto e che mi comporti di conseguenza. Soprattutto per il fatto che quello che provo per le altre donne non è cambiato. Mi piacciono ancora e scriverlo mi dà modo di non poterlo più seppellire dentro di me. Di non negarlo più. 
Capisci Reale?
Ho bisogno di aiuto, ma un aiuto per uscire dalla confusione. Per capire cosa sono secondo voi. Sono lesbica? e cosa ci faccio assieme ad un ragazzo se sono lesbica? sono etero? e magari confondo delle amicizie o l'empatia con le altre donne con una pulsione più profonda? o i bisessuali esistono veramente? ho sempre pensato che la bisessualità fosse una scelta di comodo, per gli indecisi. E ora sono anch'io in quel limbo. 
Non vi chiedo di diventare psichiatri ragazzi. Non vi chiedo di analizzarmi. Ma ho avuto modo,da quando sono iscritta,di leggere le vostre risposte ai miei thread, e a quelli di altre persone con i problemi più diversi,e ho pensato che voi avreste potuto consigliarmi. Tutto qui.
Capisci Reale?


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Mi serve scrivervi questo perchè a qualcuno dovrò pur dirle ste cose. Non posso continuare a stare sveglia a pensarci da sola. Non avevo mai detto a nessuno queste cose, e dirle ora a voi mi serve per vederle nero su bianco, per rendermi conto che sono successe sul serio e che è ora, a quasi 30 anni, che ne prenda atto e che mi comporti di conseguenza. Soprattutto per il fatto che quello che provo per le altre donne non è cambiato. Mi piacciono ancora e scriverlo mi dà modo di non poterlo più seppellire dentro di me. Di non negarlo più.
> Capisci Reale?
> Ho bisogno di aiuto, ma un aiuto per uscire dalla confusione. Per capire cosa sono secondo voi. Sono lesbica? e cosa ci faccio assieme ad un ragazzo se sono lesbica? sono etero? e magari confondo delle amicizie o l'empatia con le altre donne con una pulsione più profonda? o i bisessuali esistono veramente? ho sempre pensato che la bisessualità fosse una scelta di comodo, per gli indecisi. E ora sono anch'io in quel limbo.
> Non vi chiedo di diventare psichiatri ragazzi. Non vi chiedo di analizzarmi. Ma ho avuto modo,da quando sono iscritta,di leggere le vostre risposte ai miei thread, e a quelli di altre persone con i problemi più diversi,e ho pensato che voi avreste potuto consigliarmi. Tutto qui.
> Capisci Reale?


 certo che capisco e la prima parte mi sembra lecita...direi doverosa e le scelte delle modalità per arrivare ad una consapevolezza sono tutte "adatte" in egual misura...
la seconda parte trovo difficle che chiunque non viva un'esperienza simile possa dare un valido apporto alle tue domande...


----------



## Old secretary (21 Aprile 2009)

Stai dicendo che qui dentro sono sola? che nessuno può consigliarmi? 
E lo sto dicendo veramente dispiaciuta...perchè i post precedenti, di asu, di alce, di mk, di tutti...mi sono serviti per arrivare fino al punto di scrivere tutta la verità... l'amore, e il sesso, per me sono uguali, indipendentemente per chi lo provi e con chi lo fai. E non sto facendo un ragionamento da vecchia hippie, è che i casini che succedono tra uomini e donne sono come quelli che succedono tra due uomini, o tra due donne...cambiano i soggetti,ma i casini sono gli stessi. La confusione è la stessa. Quindi... 
Comunque, se qualcuno di voi non si sentisse più di consigliarmi alcunchè, lo capisco. Ma sarò contenta di ogni messaggio che leggerò, non importa se positivo o negativo. Purchè mi aiuti a "parare i colpi" di questo caos che ho in testa!!


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che qui dentro sono sola? che nessuno può consigliarmi?
> E lo sto dicendo veramente dispiaciuta...perchè i post precedenti, di asu, di alce, di mk, di tutti...mi sono serviti per arrivare fino al punto di scrivere tutta la verità... l'amore, e il sesso, per me sono uguali, indipendentemente per chi lo provi e con chi lo fai. E non sto facendo un ragionamento da vecchia hippie, è che i casini che succedono tra uomini e donne sono come quelli che succedono tra due uomini, o tra due donne...cambiano i soggetti,ma i casini sono gli stessi. La confusione è la stessa. Quindi...
> Comunque, se qualcuno di voi non si sentisse più di consigliarmi alcunchè, lo capisco. Ma sarò contenta di ogni messaggio che leggerò, non importa se positivo o negativo. Purchè mi aiuti a "parare i colpi" di questo caos che ho in testa!!


 che qui ci siano persone che su molte tematiche non giudichino male gli altri e che ti mettono a tuo agio per aprirti non ci piove...che poi possano anche darti consigli a ragion veduta non sono sicuro...possono azzeccarli secondo ragionevolezza o istinto, ma in alcuni casi forse è meglio non attribuire "capacità" a chi potrebbe non averle, se non quelle di persone con umanità e sensibilità...che certo non è poco..


----------



## Old giobbe (21 Aprile 2009)

I desideri, le pulsioni non sono né positivi né negativi: sono spie che si accendono per indicarci qualcosa. Credo che le pulsioni debbano sempre passare al vaglio del giudizio morale e che non vadano semplicemente assecondate.
Posso anche sognare alla notte di fare l'amore con un bambino, oppure con mia madre, ma questo non vuol dire che per sentirmi soddisfatto devo realizzare queste pratiche perché altrimenti sarò una persona frustrata per il resto della vita.
Devo analizzare questi desideri, sminuzzarli, scoprirne le origini e capire quali carenze e traumi profondi nascondono. Solo così avrò una vita più consapevole e meno confusa.
Moltissimi drogati hanno una voglia irresistibile di fare a botte. Escono alla sera con lo scopo di attaccar briga e scazzottarsi con qualcuno.
Ma dando libero sfogo alla violenza non contribuiscono in nulla a risolvere i loro problemi che continuano intatti nel loro cuore.
A volte si pensa che un'azione per il solo fatto di non danneggiare nessuno sia sempre lecita, ma certe regole sono scritte dentro di noi e per quanto ci sforziamo di negarle, dobbiamo sempre fare i conti  con esse.
Secretary, non ti dico di assecondare le tue pulsioni perché ritengo che dicendo questo contribuirei al tuo male e non al tuo bene.
So già che non seguirai il mio consiglio, ma la vita è così, percorre cammini tortuosi ma alla fine tutto si risolve sempre per il meglio.
Ti auguro buona fortuna nel cammino di ricerca di te stessa che hai intrapreso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Aprile 2009)

Secretary prova a contattare L'Arcigay

http://www.arcigay.it/donne

http://www.arcigay.it/


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Persa dai di solito tu mi dai delle risposte veramente azzeccate! anche se immagino che questo argomento lasci molti di voi un pò...spiazzati...
> *Non dico che ci farei sesso* con una donna ma mi piacerebbe provare a conoscere una donna più da vicino che in un'amicizia. E ovviamente non è che mi piacciono tutte le donne, anzi finora me ne sono piaciute in tutto 3 o 4...
> E non ho SINCERAMENTE avuto delle carenze affettive da parte di mia madre, anzi è una donna molto affettuosa...e ti dirò che guardo più donne quando mi sento sicura di me piuttosto che quando mi sento un cesso...
> Lo so Persa, è un gran casino...ma che vuoi che ti dica, io scrivo qui per avere opinioni, se avessi già tutto chiaro nemmeno scriverei, ti pare?


e perchè no scusa? se ti senti attratta perchè devi escludere a priori il fare sesso?
cosa intendi per conoscere una donna più da vicino che in un'amicizia?
una relazione immagino , che ovviamente porterà anche ad un coinvolgimento sessuale. capisco lo stranimento naturalmente, ma credo che l'esser sinceri con se stessi sia un buon modo per capire meglio questa cosa e viverla con serenità


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
> Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
> È vero, come dice Asu, *che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare* su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
> ...


 La tua seconda frase conferma la prima.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Hai chiesto consigli e ti ho dato anche il mio. Sinceramente non credo che seguire questo cammino ti porterà ad avere una vita felice.
> Ma è solo la mia opinione, poi chiaramente fai come vuoi.


uh signur.. tenetemi...


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> uh signur.. tenetemi...


stiamo viscine viscine anna


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I desideri, le pulsioni non sono né positivi né negativi: sono spie che si accendono per indicarci qualcosa. Credo che le pulsioni debbano sempre passare al vaglio del giudizio morale e che non vadano semplicemente assecondate.
> *Posso anche sognare alla notte di fare l'amore con un bambino, oppure con mia madre, ma questo non vuol dire che per sentirmi soddisfatto devo realizzare queste pratiche perché altrimenti sarò una persona frustrata per il resto della vita.*
> *Devo analizzare questi desideri, sminuzzarli, scoprirne le origini e capire quali carenze e traumi profondi nascondono. Solo così avrò una vita più consapevole e meno confusa.*
> Moltissimi drogati hanno una voglia irresistibile di fare a botte. Escono alla sera con lo scopo di attaccar briga e scazzottarsi con qualcuno.
> ...


come si fa, dico io, a considerare l'omosessualità una patologia psichiatrica, paragondandola alla pedofilia ecc?
mah...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

*secretary*

io non posso darti consigli specifici perché non ci sono passata e non so come si sta...
però posso dirti che non sei malata e non hai niente che non va. credo che per te valga quello vale per tutti gli esseri umani e cioè: il momento giusto con la persona giusta. quando capita si ha la precisa sensazione di essere nel posto giusto, nel momento giusto e con la persona giusta.
credo sia solo questione di tempo e succederà anche a te.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come si fa, dico io, a considerare l'omosessualità una patologia psichiatrica, paragondandola alla pedofilia ecc?
> mah...


 Ignoranza, semplice.


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ignoranza, semplice.


no. secondo me di mezzo ci sta tettamanzi, bagnasco e tutta la cei al gran completo.
anzi, ci aggiungo pure azione cattolica e cl.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. secondo me di mezzo ci sta tettamanzi, bagnasco e tutta la cei al gran completo.


tettamanzi non è affatto un pirla, è l'unico che dica cose abastanza sensate e si dia da fare veramente


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. secondo me di mezzo ci sta tettamanzi, bagnasco e tutta la cei al gran completo.


i preti li odio tutti da morire  ma di tettamanzi onestamente  non si può dire niente di male.
sta facendo cose concrete mettendoci di suo.
a milano sta prestando soldi a interessi 0 a chi non ha più  lavoro


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> i preti li odio tutti da morire ma di tettamanzi onestamente non si può dire niente di male.
> sta facendo cose concrete mettendoci di suo.
> a milano sta prestando soldi a interessi 0 a chi non ha più lavoro


scusa ma cosa c'entra?
io discuto le ideologie e non il resto.
che sia una brava persona nel concreto non vuol dire che si dimostri così aperto nel resto.


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa c'entra?
> io discuto le ideologie e non il resto.
> che sia una brava persona nel concreto non vuol dire che si dimostri così aperto nel resto.


non gli ho mai sentito fare discorsi del cazzo sui gay.
è uno che parla poco e fa molto in concreto.
la ideologia la puoi contestare, ma essendo un prete certo non professerà il sesso libero.
mentre bagnasco e il resto sono delle merde vere , tettamanzi secondo me è uno coi cabasisi.
la idelogia che contesti è la fede?


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

e sul fatto che presti (dico presti e non regali...) soldi ad interesse 0 dovrebbe essere la norma, visto che le donazioni e le offerte che si fanno in chiesa _dovrebbero_ essere a favore dei poveri, come recitano le varie tabelle appese agli offertori...


----------



## Old Anna A (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non gli ho mai sentito fare discorsi del cazzo sui gay.
> è uno che parla poco e fa molto in concreto.
> la ideologia la puoi contestare, ma essendo un prete certo non professerà il sesso libero.
> mentre bagnasco e il resto sono delle merde vere , tettamanzi secondo me è uno coi cabasisi.
> *la idelogia che contesti è la fede*?


no, e mai lo farei. d'altronde sono discorsi sterili in quanto sono tenuti, lui come gli altri, ad osservare le direttive del vaticano.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no. secondo me di mezzo ci sta tettamanzi, bagnasco e tutta la cei al gran completo.
> anzi, ci aggiungo pure azione cattolica e cl.


 Appunto, l'ignoranza.


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> i preti li odio tutti da morire ma di tettamanzi onestamente non si può dire niente di male.
> sta facendo cose concrete mettendoci di suo.
> a milano sta prestando soldi a interessi 0 a chi non ha più lavoro


 E' l'istituzione che è marcia. Singoli individui decenti li trovi in qualunque organizzazione. C'erano anche nelle SS.


----------



## Old secretary (23 Aprile 2009)

Parole sante!


----------



## Old Buscopann (24 Aprile 2009)

Io credo che lo staff debba farsi un esame di coscienza. spesso ci si perde dietro ai vaffankulo e poi si permette la pubblicazione di post come quello di Giobbe..che sarà elegante dal punto di vista formale, ma letteralmente digustoso per il concetto che esprime e gli insulti che maschera.
Come disse un certo Scalfaro.. IO DICO BASTA!! A QUESTO GIOCO AL MASSACRO IO NON CI STO!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che lo staff debba farsi un esame di coscienza. spesso ci si perde dietro ai vaffankulo e poi si permette la pubblicazione di post come quello di Giobbe..che sarà elegante dal punto di vista formale, ma letteralmente digustoso per il concetto che esprime e gli insulti che maschera.
> Come disse un certo Scalfaro.. IO DICO BASTA!! A QUESTO GIOCO AL MASSACRO IO NON CI STO!!
> 
> 
> ...



pur condividendo in toto la tua indignazione considero vera Democrazia quella che lascia a chiunque la libertà di espressione.
Fosse anche per esprimere vaccate.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pur condividendo in toto la tua indignazione considero vera Democrazia quella che lascia a chiunque la libertà di espressione.
> Fosse anche per esprimere vaccate.


e chi lo nega?
va da sè, però, che Giobbe risquote un certo credito nello staff, mentre altri, per molto meno.. sono stati sospesi.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi lo nega?
> va da sè, però, che Giobbe risquote un certo credito nello staff, mentre altri, per molto meno.. sono stati sospesi.


se lo sospendessero saresti soddisfatta?
Giobbe ha un modo tutto suo di ragionare, lo sappiamo, eppure sono certa che non abbia scritto le cazzate che ha scritto con cattiveria e allo scopo di ferire.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se lo sospendessero saresti soddisfatta?
> Giobbe ha un modo tutto suo di ragionare, lo sappiamo, eppure sono certa che non abbia scritto le cazzate che ha scritto con cattiveria e allo scopo di ferire.


a parte che io non sono mai contenta quando qualcuno viene bannato.. e a tal proposito ti ricordo che io sono sempre stata contro il ban e la moderazione.
gli stai dando del deficiente o sembra a me? come fai a dire che uno come Giobbe scrive senza rendersi conto di quel che scrive?
mah..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> a parte che io non sono mai contenta quando qualcuno viene bannato.. e a tal proposito ti ricordo che io sono sempre stata contro il ban e la moderazione.
> gli stai dando del deficiente o sembra a me? come fai a dire che uno come Giobbe scrive senza rendersi conto di quel che scrive?
> mah..


no.Non gli sto affatto dando del deficiente perchè non lo considero tale.
In questo tred ha espresso quella che io considero una grandissima cazzata sulla quale discordo totalmente e che credo assolutamente nociva da dire ad una persona confusa e in un momento di caos ma ,conoscendo per quanto lo leggo, giobbe sono quasi certa che sia intervenuto con lo spirito di aiutare e non di esprimere una cattiveria. Tutto qua.
Proprio perchè ti sei sempre dichiarata contraria al ban o alla sospensione mi domando perchè tu abbia tirato in ballo lo staff e l'eventuale necessità di una sospensione. MI sembra un controsenso.


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.Non gli sto affatto dando del deficiente perchè non lo considero tale.
> In questo tred ha espresso quella che io considero una grandissima cazzata sulla quale discordo totalmente e che credo assolutamente nociva da dire ad una persona confusa e in un momento di caos ma ,conoscendo per quanto lo leggo, giobbe sono quasi certa che sia intervenuto con lo spirito di aiutare e non di esprimere una cattiveria. Tutto qua.
> Proprio perchè ti sei sempre dichiarata contraria al ban o alla sospensione mi domando perchè tu abbia tirato in ballo lo staff e l'eventuale necessità di una sospensione. MI sembra un controsenso.


e chi ha parlato mai di sospensione per Giobbe? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




casomai ho scritto che altri sono stati sospesi per molto meno. non cambiarmi le parole in tavola, per favore..

cioè, poi, scusa un attimo... se Giobbe spara una stronzata io glielo dico da laica quale sono, nel pieno rispetto delle sue idee, che però non devono offendere nessuno. tu non sei gay quindi per te è tutto normale.. vorrei vedere se lo eri e leggevi quello che ha scritto Giobbe riguardo ai gay...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi ha parlato mai di sospensione per Giobbe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco. Allora non mi leggi. Ho detto che ha scritto delle gran cazzate. Che sia gay o no (perchè gay e non lesbica poi?:carneval

	
	
		
		
	


	




    cosa c'entra? secondo te m'indigno solo per le cose che mi toccano personalmente?
E scusami tanto, ma se dici che altri son stati sospesi per molto meno è ovvi dedurne che eri per la sospensione..
Poi anna, non c'ho mica voglia di litigare o difendere giobbe...
coi cazzi che c'ho poi..


----------



## Old Anna A (24 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco. Allora non mi leggi. Ho detto che ha scritto delle gran cazzate. Che sia gay o no (perchè gay e non lesbica poi?:carneval
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 NO. e mai lo sarò.

riguardo al resto io con Giobbe sono di molto seccata perché, almeno in questo caso, ma non solo in questo, ha espresso un giudizio mascherato da buon consiglio.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> NO. e mai lo sarò.
> 
> riguardo al resto io con Giobbe sono di molto seccata perché, almeno in questo caso, ma non solo in questo,* ha espresso un giudizio mascherato da buon consiglio*.


si', qui concordo


----------



## Old secretary (24 Aprile 2009)

Dò la mia opinione visto che questa discussione è scaturita dal caos che ho creato...
Anche io non sono d'accordo con Giobbe,personalmente ci sono rimasta male per il giudizio espresso da lui,ma ritengo che sia un opinione come un'altra,e visto che sono in un forum penso sia normale ricevere delle critiche, oltre a gentili e comprensivi consigli. 
Come mi dico sempre,anche ad alta voce,non sarebbe altrettanto "divertente" (diciamo così) se fossimo sempre e tutti d'accordo. 
Lui ha espresso il suo giudizio, e per quanto possa non piacermi, è l'opinione di una persona che la pensa diversamente da me, da Asu, da Anna etc... 
Detto questo, per me è offensivo accumunare gli omosessuali ai drogati e alcoolizzati. Entrambe sono malattie, scaturite da dipendenze, l'omosessualità non è una malattia, e nemmeno una dipendenza.
Questo indipendemente dal fatto che io sia o meno omosessuale.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che lo staff debba farsi un esame di coscienza. spesso ci si perde dietro ai vaffankulo e poi si permette la pubblicazione di post come quello di Giobbe..che sarà elegante dal punto di vista formale, ma letteralmente digustoso per il concetto che esprime e gli insulti che maschera.
> Come disse un certo Scalfaro.. IO DICO BASTA!! A QUESTO GIOCO AL MASSACRO IO NON CI STO!!
> 
> 
> ...



Riporto interamente il mio post, perché non vi siano dubbi sulle parole che ho usato.

 
_Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
È vero, come dice Asu, che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
Ma alcune persone (omosessuali, drogati, alcolizzati, depressi ecc.) mi sembrano un po' più “perse” della media.
Non ti consiglio di “provare” per vedere se ti piace perché alla fine il conto da pagare potrebbe essere molto salato. Se ce la fai, ti consiglio di starne fuori. _ 

 
Qual'è il concetto che esprimo? Quali sono gli insulti che il mio post maschera?
Sto forse dicendo di mandare al rogo omosessuali (ci vado al bar alla sera con una coppia di lesbiche), drogati (ero volontario in un'associazione di appoggio alle famiglie con problemi di tossicodipendenza e per questo ho molti amici che sono ex drogati), alcolizzati (mio padre lo era) e depressi (anch'io lo sono stato per un periodo)?
Ho solo detto che per quando riguarda la mia esperienza, mi sembrano persone più confuse rispetto alla media ed è una cosa che penso veramente.
C'è un passaggio del Vangelo in cui Gesù dice ai farisei di pulire prima l'interno del bicchiere e poi l'esterno e sta significare che tutte le cose sbagliate hanno origine nel nostro cuore e non partono dall'esterno. Forse è il tuo disprezzo per la Chiesa ti fa leggere cose che non ho mai detto e neppure mai pensato.
Su questo forum ho sempre detto quel che pensavo senza tanti giri di parole perché adesso avrei bisogno di mascherare insulti?
La mia posizione rispetto all'omosessualità l'ho espressa chiaramente in un lungo thread in cui si discuteva del rifiuto del Vaticano a firmare una carta sui diritti degli omosessuali, ma se ne hai bisogno ti faccio un breve  riassunto.
Non credo che quelli che vanno in giro a picchiare gli omosessuali o che scrivono “Morte ai froci” sui muri appartengano all'associazionismo cattolico. La Chiesa e i cattolici sono tolleranti con tutti, addirittura anche con gli assassini (avviso con antecedenza: il primo genio che mi dice che metto sullo stesso piano o che paragono omosessuali e assassini lo mando a cagare per direttissima! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
La Chiesa non potrà mai approvare l'omosessualità perché tradirebbe la Bibbia. Io per parecchio tempo l'ho pensata come te, come Persa e come MM, adesso la penso come la Chiesa.
Tu non sei più tollerante e umano di me nemmeno di un milligrammo perché non sai un beato cazzo se  una persona con desideri omosessuali sarà più felice se seguirà le sue pulsioni oppure se resisterà a esse. Ci sono un sacco di ex omosessuali felici.
Io e te non sappiamo nulla, l'unica differenza tra noi due è che io mi fido della Parola di Dio e tu della tua valutazione personale.
Ti ringrazio per il tuo intervento perché mi hai fatto capire meglio perché il Vaticano si è rifiutato di firmare il documento sui diritti degli omosessuali presentato dalla Francia.
Nella mente di alcune persone potrebbe nascere il dubbio che sia sanzionabile non solo la discriminazione degli omosessuali ma anche la manifestazione di giudizio morale sull'omosessualità. O peggio ancora, potrebbe addirittura essere definita disgustosa e insultante l'impressione personale che gli omosessuali siano più confusi rispetto agli eterosessuali.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Riporto interamente il mio post, perché non vi siano dubbi sulle parole che ho usato.
> 
> 
> _Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie._
> ...


ma in soldoni, tu non lo sei la chiesa... quindi giobbe, lasciando un attimo perdere tutte le cazzate religiose (perdonami ma per me sono solo tali), che hanno di confuso gli omosessuali rispetto agli eterosessuali? davvero gli eterosessuali sono così poco confusi? quegli eterosessuali che vivono di tradimenti? quegli eterosessuali che non sanno dare un calcio nel culo al proprio compagno fedifrago? quegli eterosessuali che si trombano mezza città per poi tornare a casa ad abbracciare moglie e figli? quegli eterosessuali che gonfiano di botte la moglie? o quegli eterosessuali che permettono, che tali cose succedano? che faccio, continuo? non credo sia il caso ma posso andare avanti per pagine. quindi per favore, prima di asserire certe cose, almeno sappicele argomentare. qual'è la certezza che hanno gli etero rispetto agli omosessuali, eccetto che agli uomini piace la **** e alle donne il batacchio?


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma in soldoni, tu non lo sei la chiesa... quindi giobbe, lasciando un attimo perdere tutte le cazzate religiose (perdonami ma per me sono solo tali), che hanno di confuso gli omosessuali rispetto agli eterosessuali? davvero gli eterosessuali sono così poco confusi? quegli eterosessuali che vivono di tradimenti? quegli eterosessuali che non sanno dare un calcio nel culo al proprio compagno fedifrago? quegli eterosessuali che si trombano mezza città per poi tornare a casa ad abbracciare moglie e figli? quegli eterosessuali che gonfiano di botte la moglie? o quegli eterosessuali che permettono, che tali cose succedano? che faccio, continuo? non credo sia il caso ma posso andare avanti per pagine. quindi per favore, prima di asserire certe cose, almeno sappicele argomentare. qual'è la certezza che hanno gli etero rispetto agli omosessuali, eccetto che agli uomini piace la **** e alle donne il batacchio?



Mi risulta un po' difficile lasciare da parte le mie “cazzate” religiose perché fanno parte di me.
Non ho preparato una tesi di laurea sullo stato confusionale degli omosessuali rispetto agli eterosessuali con tanto di sondaggio e grafici dettagliati. Mi sono basato su impressioni che ho ricavato dalla frequentazione di un numero limitatissimo di omosessuali (come ho specificato fin dall'inizio).
Credo che nella vita, la felicità derivi dall'intima convinzione di “star facendo la cosa giusta”, di star facendo la volontà di Dio.

 
Non sempre è facile fare la cosa giusta:


qualcuno     nasce handicappato;
qualcuno     rimane orfano in giovanissima età;
qualcuno     rimane paraplegico o tetraplegico;
qualcuno     cade nei tentacoli dell'alcol o della droga;
qualcuno     viene tradito, si separa e deve rimanere fedele alla promessa fatta     nel giorno del matrimonio per il resto della vita; 

	
	
		
		
	


	




qualcuno     nasce in un villaggio poverissimo dell'Africa;
ecc.     ecc.
 
 
Qualcuno può anche desiderare di avere relazioni omosessuali. Anche in questo caso, secondo me, deve accettare la sua condizione e cercare di “fare la cosa giusta”, perché l'infelicità è frutto del “fare la cosa sbagliata” (scrivo come un deficiente perché sto evitando di usare la parola “peccato” e “cazzate religiose” dello stesso tipo).






 
In tutti i casi che hai citato, tu dai dei giudizi morali. Ci sono comportamenti che approvi e altri che disapprovi. Buscopann per esempio esprime giudizi morali su Berlusconi ogni 3x2.
Anch'io esprimo dei giudizi morali continuamente. Per esempio riguardo agli adulteri (siano essi traditori o amanti) o rispetto agli incestuosi, ma questo non significa che quando ne incontro qualcuno gli sputo in faccia o che lo discrimino in qualche modo.

 
La maggior parte delle persone ritiene che le preferenze sessuali siano un fatto privato e non esprime un giudizio morale sull'eventuale opzione omosessuale di una persona.
Io non la penso come la maggioranza. Credo che quello dell'omosessualità sia un cammino sbagliato che genera infelicità per la persona che lo intraprende.
Se un traditore scrive che ha il desiderio di tradire la moglie, io gli consiglio di non farlo. Lo stesso discorso vale per uno che scrive di avere pulsioni omosessuali. Può darsi anche ci rimanga male, ma io lo dico perché voglio il suo bene. Soprattutto se non c'è nessun altro che glielo dice, mi sento in dovere di dirlo io.
Poi è chiaro, esistono anche traditori che credono di essere felici (fin che gli va bene).


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi risulta un po' difficile lasciare da parte le mie “cazzate” religiose perché fanno parte di me.
> Non ho preparato una tesi di laurea sullo stato confusionale degli omosessuali rispetto agli eterosessuali con tanto di sondaggio e grafici dettagliati. Mi sono basato su impressioni che ho ricavato dalla frequentazione di un numero limitatissimo di omosessuali (come ho specificato fin dall'inizio).
> Credo che nella vita, la felicità derivi dall'intima convinzione di “star facendo la cosa giusta”, di star facendo la volontà di Dio.
> 
> ...


cominciamo col dire che io non ho parlato delle TUE cazzate religiose, ma *delle cazzate religiose*. punto. tu non c'entri nulla. che ti piaccia o no, tu ai miei occhi non sei la chiesa. 

non ti ho chiesto di discutere la tua tesi di laurea, ma se ci dici che gli omosessuali sono confusi, sarebbe carino che ci spiegassi anche il perché; diversamente rimane esattamente ciò che appare: una frase senza senso buttata lì tanto per dire qualcosa e scrivere una riga in più in un post già di per sè offensivo.

ma che cazzo di esempi fai? cosa c'entrano tetra e paraplegici, nativi dell'africa più povera, portatori di gravi malattie o chissà che altro?

che paragoni fai? l'omosessuale, al contrario del traditore, non manca di rispetto a nessuno, non fa del male a nessuno, contrariamente a un traditore che manca di rispetto alla persona a cui dovrebbe essere fedele e causa sofferenze a questa, nel momento in cui dovesse venire a saperlo. 
ma chi ti credi di essere per dire a una persona che le sue "pulsioni" omosessuali potrebbero farlo soffrire? ma come ti permetti? è vero, ci sono dei comportamenti che anche io non approvo e quindi condanno, ma se ci fai caso, tutti gli esempi che ti ho fatto, sono esempi di persone che con il loro comportamento fanno o potrebbero fare del male a chi gli sta accanto... se ti manco di rispetto, se ti faccio soffrire, se ti gonfio di botte, se vado a troie e rischio tra le altre cose di passarti una simpatica malattia, sono un pezzo di merda nei confronti di almeno una persona... se qualcuno mi consiglia di non assumere certi atteggiamenti, non lo fa per il mio bene, ma per quello della persona che mi sta accanto dato che io in tal caso sarei, in maniera più che assodata, un gran pezzo di merda. cosa che non è l'omosessuale, che ha la sola colpa di urtare la sensibilità dei bigotti.
A me fa cagare la posizione della chiesa nei confronti degli omosessuali proprio per questa ragione: la chiesa perdona e dà l'assoluzione, in nome del tuo Dio, alle peggiori merde esistenti al mondo, dagli assassini, agli stupratori, ai pedofili, offrendo perfino protezione e copertura ai merdosissimi preti pedofili. Però condanna l'omosessuale che, fino a prova contraria, fino a quando si comporta come una qualsiasi persona (qual'è) scevra da istinti violenti o malsani come quelli citati, è una persona meritevole quanto e più di te, che punti il dito e condanni. Tu che tanto sei condizionato dalla chiesa, dovresti amare il tuo prossimo come te stesso, a prescindere dai propri gusti sessuali.
A proposito... essere omosessuale, non è una scelta.


----------



## Old Buscopann (25 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Riporto interamente il mio post, perché non vi siano dubbi sulle parole che ho usato.
> 
> 
> _Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> ...


Quelli evidenziati sono 2 insulti mascherati (per lo più molto pesanti), che solo tu non ci vedi perchè sei un ipocrita paraculo (anche questo è un insulto e non mascherato), mentre tutti gli altri utenti la pensano come me. Allora come la mettiamo? Sono io che vedo il problema dove non c'è?
Ora mi becco la mia sanzione, ma di fronte a cotanta ignoranza è difficile non incazzarsi come una biscia.
Io davanti allo schifo di certe cose che si scrivono non ce la faccio a stare zitto.
A proposito poi della frase che ti fidi della parola di Dio. Ricordati che quel signore che hanno condannato a morte poco più di 2000 anni fa usava altre parole. Tu non ti fidi della parola di Dio. Queste non sono e non potranno mai essere le parole di Dio, ma solo le parole di chi ha deciso che la Chiesa debba essere così: il clero.

Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (25 Aprile 2009)

ma poi dire che intraprendere la strada dell'omosessualità porti all'infelicità lo trovo di una superficialità inaudita...ci sono miliardi di eterosessuali infelici e milioni (visto che pare che la % di omosessuali si aggiri intorno al 3% della popolazione) di omosessuali infelici allo stesso modo...e gli omosessuali che vogliono sposarsi o che lo hanno fatto cosa sono? infelici masochisti che oltre a prenderlo in quel posto si impelagano in storie "normali" di convivenza e affetto perchè non hanno nulla che fare di meglio?
non voglio certo fare cambiare idea a giobbe e non mi interessa...ma trovo che dire che quello chescrivee giobbe è insultante e fastidioso da leggere credo che mi si possa permettere di dirlo...fosse anche scritto (e posso pure crederci, ma la sostanza non cambia) senza cattiveria...


----------



## Old Staff (25 Aprile 2009)

Troviamo estremamente risibile, limitato, strumentale e fuori luogo richiedere l'intervento dello Staff contro chi ha espresso proprie opinioni senza chiari intenti offensivi rivolt a chi sta discutendo.

Per chiarire, qualora fosse necessario, faremo un esempio:

Se un utente entra e dice di tradire il marito da decenni o chi con chiunque incontri per la strada, sanzioneremo chi per tutta risposta darà loro delle zoccole, non chi dirà che stanno sbagliando e cercherà di farla riflettere sui perchè e per come.
Per la semplice ragione che il primo atteggiamento sarà ostativo ad una possibile discussione pacata e ragionata e probabilmente ingenererà solo altri insulti.

Lo Staff non entra nel merito delle discussioni nè per avvallare nè per dissentire, ma solo per mantenere le stesse entro binari di correttezza e rispetto reciproco.

Saluti


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
> Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
> È vero, come dice Asu, che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
> ...


 sto contando fino a 100 per decidere se segnalarti o meno. Questo post fa schifo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Aprile 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Troviamo estremamente risibile, limitato, strumentale e fuori luogo richiedere l'intervento dello Staff contro chi ha espresso proprie opinioni senza chiari intenti offensivi rivolt a chi sta discutendo.
> 
> Per chiarire, qualora fosse necessario, faremo un esempio:
> 
> ...


al di là del fatto che non me ne frega niente che sanzioniate o meno giobbe, questa discussione non è nei binari del rispetto, assolutamente. gli omosessuali, in questo contesto, sono stati malamente mancati di rispetto. il fatto che voi non vediate questo, è un peccato. è di risibile, c'è proprio niente... così come non lo sarebbe chiedere l'intervento dello staff davanti a chi palesa pensieri xenofobi, non lo è chiederlo nei confronti di pensieri omofobi.


----------



## Old Staff (25 Aprile 2009)

Ribadiamo che non condannare non significa condividere.

Troviamo che sia stato correttamente argomentato il perchè non possa venir condiviso tale pensiero da chi, ad esempio ha parlato di ignoranza o sottolineato che il pensare all'omosessuale in termini di devianza è fuori dal tempo e anche da ogni riscontro oggettivo.

Se parliamo di rispetto tout court, dovremmo sanzionare chiunque, ad esempio, approccia i traditori che qui scrivono, sempre con la lancia in resta o con battutine pseudoironiche e più in generale chi esprime una qualsiasi opinione controcorrente, mentre più e più volte proprio tali diversità di vedute han consentito lo svilupparsi di interessanti discussioni che non han travalicato i limiti del rispetto reciproco fra utenti, che è quello su cui siam chiamati eventualmente ad intervenire.

Saluti


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2009)

Credo che i presupposti da cui parti siano "ingenuamente" errati e cerco di spiegartene le ragioni:



giobbe ha detto:


> *Credo che nella vita, la felicità derivi dall'intima convinzione di “star facendo la cosa giusta”,* di star facendo la volontà di Dio.




Se fai un'affermazione come quella evidenziata, non puoi condannare chi sente attrazione per una persona, chiunque essa sia, maschio o femmina che sia, e non puoi dire che non stia facendo la volontà di Dio, perchè se no non si spiegherebbe perchè Dio fa si che si amino persone del proprio sesso o perchè faccia ad esempio nascere persone handicappate (e non entrerei nell'ennesima discussione filosifica su questi perchè, perchè non porterebbe a molto...)







giobbe ha detto:


> *Qualcuno può anche desiderare di avere relazioni omosessuali.* Anche in questo caso, secondo me, deve accettare la sua condizione e cercare di “fare la cosa giusta”, perché l'infelicità è frutto del “fare la cosa sbagliata”


Non è che sia una volontà o una scelta (e probabilmente è questo, come dirò e dimostrerò dopo, che fai fatica ad intendere) ed accettare la propria natura è proprio quello di assecondarla, mentre la cosa sbagliata è castrarsi o vergognarsi di far ciò che si sente perchè gli altri, la società (o la stragrande maggioranza di essa) ritiene _giusto, corretto_ solo un rapporto eterosessuale...




giobbe ha detto:


> La maggior parte delle persone ritiene che le preferenze sessuali siano un fatto privato e non esprime un giudizio morale sull'eventuale *opzione omosessuale* di una persona.
> Io non la penso come la maggioranza. *Credo che quello dell'omosessualità sia un cammino sbagliato* che genera infelicità per la persona che lo intraprende.
> Se un traditore scrive che ha il desiderio di tradire la moglie, io gli consiglio di non farlo. *Lo stesso discorso vale per uno che scrive di avere pulsioni omosessuali.*


L'omosessualità non è un'opzione, un cammino che uno "sceglie" di fare mentre ne potrebbe fare tranquillamente un altro...se mai il cammino corretto da fare è quello di capire esattamente la nostra natura, chi si è e quale sia il nostro reale orientamento sessuale, scevro dai mille condizionamenti che si son ricevuti fin dalla più tenera età...

Vedi, è un pò come quei mancini che in altre epoche da piccoli son stati forzati a scrivere con la destra...oggi non esiste scuola di pensiero pedagogico che non condanni tali pratiche...ma anche allora, nonostante le forzature, se tiravi una pallina ad un mancino, quello l'avrebbe presa istintivamente con la sinistra, così come le sue attività cerebrali, misurate con strumenti idonei, avrebbero comunque visto un'attività del lobo temporale destro e non di quello sinistro come avviene per la maggioranza solo perchè non è mancina...ma ciò non significa che abbia "deficit" cognitivi...

Per dirla con una famosa pubblicità...qui parliamo di scienza, non di fantascienza... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Continuare a voler considerare come "correggibile" un omosessuale nonostante le attuali conoscenze è appunto fantascienza, o, nel minimo, faciloneria, come quella degli uomini primitivi davanti al fuoco o al fulmine, interpretato come manifestazioni del divino...


----------



## Fedifrago (25 Aprile 2009)

*Secretary*

Altro discorso farei invece per quello che riguarda la tua attuale posizione, dove cerchi di far chiarezza nel tuo sentire e nella tua vera natura...immergendoti in situazioni sempre più incasinate e contradittorie...

Credo che una pausa da tutti non ti farebbe male, che startene un pò da sola forse aiuterebbe ad avere le idee un minimo più chiare, dovendoti preoccupare solo di te stessa e non anche delle persone che standoti vicine in questo momento possono solo subire la tua mutevolezza nel sentire, con conseguenti preoccupazioni e sensi di colpa anche nei loro confronti...


----------



## Old Anna A (25 Aprile 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> *Troviamo estremamente risibile, limitato, strumentale e fuori luogo richiedere l'intervento dello Staff contro chi ha espresso proprie opinioni senza chiari intenti offensivi rivolt a chi sta discutendo*.
> 
> Per chiarire, qualora fosse necessario, faremo un esempio:
> 
> ...


Staff, allora non dire più che tasti il polso del forum prima di esprimere una tua opinione; dì, piuttosto, che tasti il tuo di polso.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cominciamo col dire che io non ho parlato delle TUE cazzate religiose, ma *delle cazzate religiose*. punto. tu non c'entri nulla. che ti piaccia o no, tu ai miei occhi non sei la chiesa.




 Qui non ho proprio capito cosa vuoi dire. Che io non faccio parte della Chiesa? Che non ho il diritto di parlare in nome della Chiesa? Che per Chiesa intendi la gerarchia ecclesiastica? Comunque non è importante.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ti ho chiesto di discutere la tua tesi di laurea, ma se ci dici che gli omosessuali sono confusi, sarebbe carino che ci spiegassi anche il perché; diversamente rimane esattamente ciò che appare: una frase senza senso buttata lì tanto per dire qualcosa e scrivere una riga in più in un post già di per sè offensivo.




 L'ho detto fin dal primo post e te l'ho pure ripetuto che è una impressione personale che deriva dalle persone omosessuali che ho conosciuto.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che cazzo di esempi fai? cosa c'entrano tetra e paraplegici, nativi dell'africa più povera, portatori di gravi malattie o chissà che altro?




 La vita impone delle rinunce a tutti, non è la fine del mondo. Mi sembrava un concetto chiaro.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> che paragoni fai? l'omosessuale, al contrario del traditore, non manca di rispetto a nessuno, non fa del male a nessuno, contrariamente a un traditore che manca di rispetto alla persona a cui dovrebbe essere fedele e causa sofferenze a questa, nel momento in cui dovesse venire a saperlo.




 Il tuo metro di giudizio è questo: puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi, basta che questo non nuoccia agli altri. Il mio non è questo, l'ho già detto. Esistono un fracasso di peccati che sono contro Dio e non contro gli uomini. Per esempio, un drogato senza famiglia non nuoce a nessuno ma fa del male a se stesso e di riflesso anche alla società. Lui  è libero di drogarsi quanto gli pare e piace e non lo discrimino per questo, ma il mio giudizio morale sul suo comportamento non può essere positivo (faccio questi paragoni per spiegarmi meglio, per favore cerca di distorcere quello che voglio dire).





angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma chi ti credi di essere per dire a una persona che le sue "pulsioni" omosessuali potrebbero farlo soffrire? ma come ti permetti?




 Per un mussulmano bere alcol è peccato. Il salario del peccato è la morte, cioè l'infelicità. Tu fermi i mussulmani per strada e gli dici “Ma come ti permetti? Chi ti credi di essere per dire che se bevo alcol sarò infelice?”. Sicuramente no, ti fai i cazzi tuoi e continui a bere alcol senza rompere le balle e rispettando chi la pensa diversamente da te. Funziona così da un sacco di anni in tutti i Paesi civilizzati.

 




angelodelmale ha detto:


> è vero, ci sono dei comportamenti che anche io non approvo e quindi condanno, ma se ci fai caso, tutti gli esempi che ti ho fatto, sono esempi di persone che con il loro comportamento fanno o potrebbero fare del male a chi gli sta accanto... se ti manco di rispetto, se ti faccio soffrire, se ti gonfio di botte, se vado a troie e rischio tra le altre cose di passarti una simpatica malattia, sono un pezzo di merda nei confronti di almeno una persona... se qualcuno mi consiglia di non assumere certi atteggiamenti, non lo fa per il mio bene, ma per quello della persona che mi sta accanto dato che io in tal caso sarei, in maniera più che assodata, un gran pezzo di merda. cosa che non è l'omosessuale, che ha la sola colpa di urtare la sensibilità dei bigotti.




 Ti ho risposto sopra. Non è peccato solo quello che nuoce alle altre persone.

 





angelodelmale ha detto:


> A me fa cagare la posizione della chiesa nei confronti degli omosessuali proprio per questa ragione: la chiesa perdona e dà l'assoluzione, in nome del tuo Dio, alle peggiori merde esistenti al mondo, dagli assassini, agli stupratori, ai pedofili, offrendo perfino protezione e copertura ai merdosissimi preti pedofili. Però condanna l'omosessuale che, fino a prova contraria, fino a quando si comporta come una qualsiasi persona (qual'è) scevra da istinti violenti o malsani come quelli citati, è una persona meritevole quanto e più di te, che punti il dito e condanni. Tu che tanto sei condizionato dalla chiesa, dovresti amare il tuo prossimo come te stesso, a prescindere dai propri gusti sessuali.
> A proposito... essere omosessuale, non è una scelta.




 Il concetto è di una semplicità elementare, mi meraviglio che tu non lo capisca.
Gesù pranzava con prostitute, esattori delle tasse corrotti e con la peggior specie di personaggi esistenti a quell'epoca.
Perdonava l'adultera, ma in contropartita questa smetteva di peccare, l'esattore delle tasse smetteva di rubare ecc. Praticamente l'incontro con Gesù rappresentava un cambiamento radicale di vita per queste persone. Gesù ha perdonato il buon ladrone sulla croce (sicuramente era un assassino) solo perché questo si era pentito.
Se tu sei un sicario e vai a confessarti dicendo che vuoi continuare ad uccidere, col cavolo che il prete ti da l'assoluzione. Ma se sei pentito e vuoi cambiare vita, il prete di assolve all'istante.
Gli sposati in seconde nozze non possono ricevere la comunione e l'assoluzione perché sono nella condizione di peccato permanente: ogni notte commettono il peccato di adulterio e non hanno nessuna intenzione di pentirsi.
Gesù condanna il peccato, non le persone che lo commettono. La Chiesa fa la stessa cosa.
Molti diventano assassini anche per causa dell'ambiente in cui crescono. Solo Dio conosce tutti i dettagli che portano una persona a peccare. Per questo la Chiesa non giudica e non condanna nessuno ma perdona tutti.
La Chiesa condanna solo il peccato, non il peccatore.
Sinceramente a me sembra una cosa semplicissima e bellissima, non capisco perché tutti si impantanano e interpretano alla cazzo di cane questo atteggiamento della Chiesa.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Quelli evidenziati sono 2 insulti mascherati (per lo più molto pesanti), che solo tu non ci vedi perchè sei un ipocrita paraculo (anche questo è un insulto e non mascherato), mentre tutti gli altri utenti la pensano come me. Allora come la mettiamo? Sono io che vedo il problema dove non c'è?
> Ora mi becco la mia sanzione, ma di fronte a cotanta ignoranza è difficile non incazzarsi come una biscia.
> Io davanti allo schifo di certe cose che si scrivono non ce la faccio a stare zitto.
> A proposito poi della frase che ti fidi della parola di Dio. Ricordati che quel signore che hanno condannato a morte poco più di 2000 anni fa usava altre parole. Tu non ti fidi della parola di Dio. Queste non sono e non potranno mai essere le parole di Dio, ma solo le parole di chi ha deciso che la Chiesa debba essere così: il clero.
> ...



Per essere ipocrita dovrei scrivere il contrario di quello che penso veramente: non mi pare proprio.
Gli insulti son talmente pesanti che applico un generico "stato confusionale" al 100% dell'umanità, me compreso.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma poi dire che intraprendere la strada dell'omosessualità porti all'infelicità lo trovo di una superficialità inaudita...ci sono miliardi di eterosessuali infelici e milioni (visto che pare che la % di omosessuali si aggiri intorno al 3% della popolazione) di omosessuali infelici allo stesso modo...e gli omosessuali che vogliono sposarsi o che lo hanno fatto cosa sono? infelici masochisti che oltre a prenderlo in quel posto si impelagano in storie "normali" di convivenza e affetto perchè non hanno nulla che fare di meglio?
> non voglio certo fare cambiare idea a giobbe e non mi interessa...ma trovo che dire che quello chescrivee giobbe è insultante e fastidioso da leggere credo che mi si possa permettere di dirlo...fosse anche scritto (e posso pure crederci, ma la sostanza non cambia) senza cattiveria...



L'ho spiegato sopra, l'infelicità è frutto del non fare la volontà di Dio.


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> al di là del fatto che non me ne frega niente che sanzioniate o meno giobbe, questa discussione non è nei binari del rispetto, assolutamente. gli omosessuali, in questo contesto, sono stati malamente mancati di rispetto. il fatto che voi non vediate questo, è un peccato. è di risibile, c'è proprio niente... così come non lo sarebbe chiedere l'intervento dello staff davanti a chi palesa pensieri xenofobi, non lo è chiederlo nei confronti di pensieri omofobi.



Io ho manifestato pensieri omofobi?


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che i presupposti da cui parti siano "ingenuamente" errati e cerco di spiegartene le ragioni:
> 
> [/size]
> 
> ...





Credo che Dio abbia creato solo cose buone e che “il male” sia conseguenza del peccato. Poi Dio è capace di estrarre il bene anche dal male.
Molte cose che ci sembrano invalidanti, alla fine si dimostrano dei punti di forza che ci spingono a migliorare.


 
Non credo sia giusto “castrarsi” per paura di quello che possono pensare gli altri, ma penso che rinunciare a qualcosa per fare “la cosa giusta” sia uno sforzo che alla fine verrà premiato.

 

 
Da quel poco che ho inteso io in base alla mia esperienza (senza dubbio limitata) dividerei le persone con tendenze omosessuali grossomodo in due categorie:

 


1) Alcuni sono 	“viziosi”: estremamente promiscui, infedeli, molte volte vanno 	sia con gli uomini che con le donne e più ce n'è meglio è. 	Conosco solo omosessuali maschi che appartengono a questa categoria. 	Per queste persone credo che l'omosessualità sia una scelta.
2) Per altri mi sembra 	che l'amore per il “vizio” non c'entri proprio per nulla. Sembra 	che siano così dalla nascita o dalla tenera infanzia. Pare quasi 	che siano geneticamente predisposti all'omosessualità e potrebbe 	sembrare un abuso costringerli a diventare diversi da ciò che 	“realmente” sono.




Per quel che riguarda 	i “viziosi”, siano essi omosessuali o eterosessuali, il mio 	giudizio morale è negativo. Sono chiaramente  liberi di fare quel 	che vogliono, ma non è un comportamento che desidererei per me o 	per le persone che amo perché ritengo che porti ad una vita 	infelice.
Le persone con 	tendenze omosessuali della seconda categoria non hanno alcuna 	“responsabilità” al riguardo, ma secondo me dovrebbero lo 	stesso sforzarsi per non avere relazioni con persone dello stesso 	sesso.
Perché? Perché sta 	scritto nella Bibbia e di conseguenza anche nel profondo del loro 	cuore.
Ribellarsi alle regole 	che sono scritte nel nostro cuore e trasgredirle genera infelicità.
Questa “obbedienza” 	a Dio invece produce frutti meravigliosi e spesso diventa la leva 	che fa progredire la nostra vita.
Per esempio ho visto 	famiglie salvate dal figlio handicappato: quello che sembrava 	l'anello debole è diventato il punto di forza e di unione della 	famiglia.
Don Bosco è rimasto 	orfano di padre quando era un neonato. Avrebbe avuto la scusa buona 	per diventare un alcolizzato o un delinquente ed invece ha fatto 	leva su questa sofferenza per diventare lui “padre” dei milioni 	di ragazzi che hanno frequentato gli oratori.
 
 

 
Se fai una ricerca in internet sulle cause scientifiche dell'omosessualità vedrai che di certo e di assodato non c'è proprio nulla. Ci sono decine di studi (anche su gemelli identici separati alla nascita) con risultati completamente contrastanti.


----------



## Old secretary (25 Aprile 2009)

Ciao a tutti. Ho letto veramente con interesse i vostri numerosi post partiti dall'argomento che ho iniziato io (anche se non pensavo di scatenare un tale putiferio...).
Giobbe caro,io non ti conosco,non so se sei realmente "uomo di chiesa" cioè prete, sacerdote, frate o che altro, ma il Dio che ho imparato a conoscere io da bambina non è come lo dipingi tu. La Bibbia e Dio per me sono due cose che si possono tranquillamente scindere. Del resto è stato provato più e più volte che la Bibbia è stata SCRITTA DAGLI UOMINI e che del vero Dio c'è dentro molto poco...putroppo non me intendo abbastanza per approfondire l'argomento, ma sento che c'è qualcosa di molto sbagliato nel chiamare "confuse" le persone omosessuali, e nell'asserire che dovrebbero sforzarsi di andare contro la loro natura mettendo su famiglia con persone del sesso opposto. L'amore non è a comando e non si può decidere di chi innamorarsi o da chi venire attratti (è una frase fatta,lo so,ma è giusta!). A volte persino le persone coinvolte rimangono "sorprese" nell'avvertire certi impulsi, certi desideri,che magari prima non si erano mai manifestati (non è il mio caso, viste le mie precedenti esperienze,ma un pò sorpresa sono rimasta comunque).
Se la Bibbia venisse riscritta adesso probabilmente, anzi sicuramente, conterrebbe degli aspetti diversi, degli argomenti diversi, magari anche delle parabole diverse.

C'è una frase che ho letto,era una poesia mi pare, e si concludeva con:
"FAI DI TUTTO PER ESSERE FELICE"
per me questa frase è la risposta a tutto quanto.
(legalmente parlando)


----------



## Old secretary (25 Aprile 2009)

@fedifrago: hai ragione a dirmi di prendermi una pausa da tutto. Razionalmente parlando sono d'accordo con te. Poi emozionalmente parlando...la cosa è diversa... 
Non sono una persona che si butta senza pensarci, anzi mi ritengo piuttosto cervellotica, analizzo tutto, la sera prima di dormire,quasi si sente il rumore dei miei pensieri che vorticano e vorticano e vorticano... 
Quindi si, ci penserò e penserò e penserò ancora,ma penso che la risposta a tutti i miei quesiti mi arriverà quando avrò di fronte una donna che mi piace e che ci prova con me.Ecco, penso che in quell'occasione deciderò da che parte svoltare. Deciderò se rimanere nella mia vita etero,tranquilla e senza "sorprese" oppure deciderò di svoltare nella vita lesbo, che a parte esperienze già descritte, per me sarà una strada tutta nuova.
Ma dovrò trovarmi nella situazione di scegliere. Perchè a parole sono capaci tutti di dire "io farei così, io farei cosà" ma poi, a caldo, quando si tratta veramente di stare davanti ad una scelta... lì viene il difficile!


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Ho letto veramente con interesse i vostri numerosi post partiti dall'argomento che ho iniziato io (anche se non pensavo di scatenare un tale putiferio...).
> Giobbe caro,io non ti conosco,non so se sei realmente "uomo di chiesa" cioè prete, sacerdote, frate o che altro, ma il Dio che ho imparato a conoscere io da bambina non è come lo dipingi tu. La Bibbia e Dio per me sono due cose che si possono tranquillamente scindere. Del resto è stato provato più e più volte che la Bibbia è stata SCRITTA DAGLI UOMINI e che del vero Dio c'è dentro molto poco...putroppo non me intendo abbastanza per approfondire l'argomento, ma sento che c'è qualcosa di molto sbagliato nel chiamare "confuse" le persone omosessuali, e nell'asserire che dovrebbero sforzarsi di andare contro la loro natura mettendo su famiglia con persone del sesso opposto. L'amore non è a comando e non si può decidere di chi innamorarsi o da chi venire attratti (è una frase fatta,lo so,ma è giusta!). A volte persino le persone coinvolte rimangono "sorprese" nell'avvertire certi impulsi, certi desideri,che magari prima non si erano mai manifestati (non è il mio caso, viste le mie precedenti esperienze,ma un pò sorpresa sono rimasta comunque).
> Se la Bibbia venisse riscritta adesso probabilmente, anzi sicuramente, conterrebbe degli aspetti diversi, degli argomenti diversi, magari anche delle parabole diverse.
> 
> ...


 Io ti auguro di essere felice!
E non ti preoccupare che alla fine tutto si sistema e finisce bene.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io ho manifestato pensieri omofobi?


 
sì.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di essere felice!
> E non ti preoccupare che alla fine tutto si sistema e finisce bene.


Taralluci e vino.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Giobbe la questione è che tu hai definito confuse le persone omosessuali sulla base della tua esperienza di uno sola persona che hai conosciuto.
Ma anche se ne avessi conosciute trecento o mille sarebbe sempre una generalizzazione e come tale di tipoo razzista.
Riconosci questo e basta.
Mi sembra che ripetere le posizioni della Chiesa, tra l'altro semplificandole come hai fatto tu, c'entri come i cavoli a merenda e anzi fiìnisca per spostare il discorso da te alla Chiesa...con cui non stiamo certo discutendo.
Capita a tutti di dire fesserie o di essere involontariamente razzisti (magari dicendo che i neri hanno il senso del ritmo...) basta riconoscerlo e non arrampicarsi inutilmente su superfici lisce.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Qui non ho proprio capito cosa vuoi dire. Che io non faccio parte della Chiesa? Che non ho il diritto di parlare in nome della Chiesa? Che per Chiesa intendi la gerarchia ecclesiastica? Comunque non è importante.


insisto: per me non sei la chiesa. come altro posso spiegartelo senza offendere la tua suscettibilità? e, no, secondo me non puoi parlare in nome della chiesa. puoi parlare in quanto fedele.



			
				giobbe ha detto:
			
		

> L'ho detto fin dal primo post e te l'ho pure ripetuto che è una impressione personale che deriva dalle persone omosessuali che ho conosciuto.


e tu esprimi una tua impressione su tutta la "categoria" omosessuali, sulla base della conoscenza che equivale a DUE persone??? ammazza oh. quindi se conosci due inglesi, puoi fare una approfondita analisi del popolo anglosassone? gajardo...



			
				giobbe ha detto:
			
		

> La vita impone delle rinunce a tutti, non è la fine del mondo. Mi sembrava un concetto chiaro.


_*PREGO?*_ 




			
				giobbe ha detto:
			
		

> Il tuo metro di giudizio è questo: puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi, basta che questo non nuoccia agli altri. Il mio non è questo, l'ho già detto. Esistono un fracasso di peccati che sono contro Dio e non contro gli uomini. Per esempio, un drogato senza famiglia non nuoce a nessuno ma fa del male a se stesso e di riflesso anche alla società. Lui è libero di drogarsi quanto gli pare e piace e non lo discrimino per questo, ma il mio giudizio morale sul suo comportamento non può essere positivo (faccio questi paragoni per spiegarmi meglio, per favore cerca di distorcere quello che voglio dire).


perché continui a paragonare gli omosessuali a drogati, handicappati, come a volerli per forza incanalare in qualcosa di malsano o  sfortunato?



			
				giobbe ha detto:
			
		

> Per un mussulmano bere alcol è peccato. Il salario del peccato è la morte, cioè l'infelicità. Tu fermi i mussulmani per strada e gli dici “Ma come ti permetti? Chi ti credi di essere per dire che se bevo alcol sarò infelice?”. Sicuramente no, ti fai i cazzi tuoi e continui a bere alcol senza rompere le balle e rispettando chi la pensa diversamente da te. Funziona così da un sacco di anni in tutti i Paesi civilizzati.


ma dico, ti stai leggendo??? secondo il tuo esempio, per la stessa ragione dovresti farti i cazzi tuoi e continuare a bere la tua birra, no?



			
				giobbe ha detto:
			
		

> Ti ho risposto sopra. Non è peccato solo quello che nuoce alle altre persone.




non era S. Agostino che diceva "ama e fai ciò che vuoi"? 

	
	
		
		
	


	











			
				giobbe ha detto:
			
		

> Il concetto è di una semplicità elementare, *mi meraviglio che tu non lo capisca.*
> Gesù pranzava con prostitute, esattori delle tasse corrotti e con la peggior specie di personaggi esistenti a quell'epoca.
> Perdonava l'adultera, ma in contropartita questa smetteva di peccare, l'esattore delle tasse smetteva di rubare ecc. Praticamente l'incontro con Gesù rappresentava un cambiamento radicale di vita per queste persone. Gesù ha perdonato il buon ladrone sulla croce (sicuramente era un assassino) solo perché questo si era pentito.
> Se tu sei un sicario e vai a confessarti dicendo che vuoi continuare ad uccidere, col cavolo che il prete ti da l'assoluzione. Ma se sei pentito e vuoi cambiare vita, il prete di assolve all'istante.
> ...


non è che non lo capisco, non lo condivido. possibile che *tu* non riesca a capire questo?

scusa ma la lezione di religione non ce la posso fare a sopportarla.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> L'ho spiegato sopra, l'infelicità è frutto del non fare la volontà di Dio.



mi spieghi come fai a decidere (secondo i tuoi parametri che derivano dalle posizioni espresse dalla chiesa-che per lo più nei suoi rappresentanti più alti, che ne dovrebbero essere l'inteligentia, predica bene e razzola ancora peggio) che un omosessuale che segue la sua inclinazione (e non una sua scelta che presuppone poterne fare indistintamente un'altra, cosa che un omosessuale ti smentirebbe) è infelice/confuso/perso?
tutti gli omosesuali con relazioni stabili, conviventi e con un progetto di vita, secondo te, fingono?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che Dio abbia creato solo cose buone e che “il male” sia conseguenza del peccato. Poi Dio è capace di estrarre il bene anche dal male.
> Molte cose che ci sembrano invalidanti, alla fine si dimostrano dei punti di forza che ci spingono a migliorare.
> 
> 
> ...


eh???????????


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che Dio abbia creato solo cose buone e che “il male” sia conseguenza del peccato. Poi Dio è capace di estrarre il bene anche dal male.
> Molte cose che ci sembrano invalidanti, alla fine si dimostrano dei punti di forza che ci spingono a migliorare.
> 
> 
> ...


eh???????????


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Credo che Dio abbia creato solo cose buone e che “il male” sia conseguenza del peccato. Poi Dio è capace di estrarre il bene anche dal male.
> Molte cose che ci sembrano invalidanti, alla fine si dimostrano dei punti di forza che ci spingono a migliorare.
> 
> 
> ...


eh???????????


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> L'ho spiegato sopra, l'infelicità è frutto del non fare la volontà di Dio.


quindi il libero arbitrio è una cazzata?
cioè Dio ce l'avrebbe dato per poi dire "tanto se non fate la mia volontà col cazz.o che siete felici?"


----------



## Old amarax (26 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quindi il libero arbitrio è una cazzata?
> cioè Dio ce l'avrebbe dato per poi dire "tanto se non fate la mia volontà col cazz.o che siete felici?...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quindi il libero arbitrio è una cazzata?
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > quindi il libero arbitrio è una cazzata?
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Aprile 2009)

Staff ha detto:


> Troviamo estremamente risibile, limitato, strumentale e fuori luogo richiedere l'intervento dello Staff contro chi ha espresso proprie opinioni senza chiari intenti offensivi rivolt a chi sta discutendo.
> 
> Per chiarire, qualora fosse necessario, faremo un esempio:
> 
> ...


Il post di Giobbe è tutto quello che ci può essere agli antipodi del rispetto reciproco. 
Perchè se è vero che non fa nomi e cognomi, è semplicemente un insulto alle persone omosessuali che possono leggere questo thread.
La mancanza di rispetto non è solo nei turpi loqui, ma anche nei concetti che si esprimono. E mi sembra che qua dentro, la stragrande maggioranza degli utenti sia unanime su questo.
Dal mio punto di vista sono contrario alla censura, mi ero solo espresso dicendo che se davvero volete applicarla dovete partire soprattutto da questo cose e non dai vaffankulo, perchè sono soprattutto queste idee che sinceramente provocano la sensibilità degli utenti e di conseguenza la mancanza di rispetto.

Buscopann


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando si leggono I VANGELI bisognerebbe dire. Perchè il Vangelo non è un solo libro e la Chiesa ne riconosce ufficialmente 4 , vale a dire i libri degli Evangelisti: Matteo, Luca, Marco e Giovanni se non ricordo male.
> ...


----------



## Old Buscopann (26 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ciao Busco.....successo un casino con i quote. Dei Vangeli ha parlato amarax non io.
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> emmanuelle arsan ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si,si,infatti io avevo quotato amarax. E' che quando tiri in ballo la religione succedono i miracoli
> ...


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

*secretary*

...trovo sia molto più "normale" che tra due uomini...


(quindi siete fortunate anche in questo!!)



ma...secondo me (e ancor di più dopo aver appreso quest'altra parte di te) è il rapporto col tuo ragazzo che ti crea insoddisfazioni a tutto tondo, e modifica e aumenta la percezione di quello che normalmente capita o può capitare, nella vita.

Perchè m'è sembrato che le confusioni che lamenti, siano generate solo dal fatto che stai con un ragazzo che non ti soddisfa...


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> .*..trovo sia molto più "normale" che tra due uomini...*


Più normale?


----------



## Lettrice (26 Aprile 2009)

Ma ancora non avete imparato a quotare?!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Più normale?


ma evitare 'ste faccine imbecilli quando si discute di qualcosa di estremamente serio che genera malessere in chi ne parla, proprio no, eh?
é mancanza di sensibilità e sembra che tu voglia prendere per i fondelli, proprio non capisci?


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Più normale?



...è tra virgolette proprio per sottolineare che normale è un termine sbagliato parlando di sessualità, ma rende più o meno quello che volevo intendere.


es. chi di voi donne non si è rilassata molto (e intendo MOLTO) durante uno shampoo ben fatto da una giovane shampista?
ovviamente può capitare anche noi uomini di rilassarsi per uno shampoo delicato da parte di un ragazzo


e però, per me, c'è una enorme differenza nella considerazione di tali reazioni


----------



## MK (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è tra virgolette proprio per sottolineare che normale è un termine sbagliato parlando di sessualità, ma rende più o meno quello che volevo intendere.
> 
> 
> es. chi di voi donne non si è rilassata molto (e intendo MOLTO) durante uno shampoo ben fatto da una giovane shampista?
> ...


Non lo so Iago, ognuno vive la propria sessualità come vuole, era il pensiero che fosse più "semplice" per una donna sentirsi attratta da una persona dello stesso sesso... Per me non è così.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è tra virgolette proprio per sottolineare che normale è un termine sbagliato parlando di sessualità, ma rende più o meno quello che volevo intendere.
> 
> 
> es. chi di voi donne non si è rilassata molto (e intendo MOLTO) durante uno shampoo ben fatto da una giovane shampista?
> ...


io mi rilasso moltissimo durante lo shampoo...ma me lo fa il mio parrucchiere, mica la shampista. 
C'è differenza nella considerazione delle reazioni, certo.


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo so Iago, ognuno vive la propria sessualità come vuole, era il pensiero che fosse più "semplice" per una donna sentirsi attratta da una persona dello stesso sesso... Per me non è così.



Per te non sarà così, però si è letto (e non ho visto smentite) che può capitare che da adolescenti, due amiche si bacino anche in bocca...così per gioco, tra noi maschietti non credo proprio ci si dia i bacetti, magari si fanno alte cose intime insieme, ma che hanno valenze diverse.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> Per te non sarà così, però si è letto (e non ho visto smentite) che può capitare che da adolescenti, due amiche si bacino anche in bocca...così per gioco, tra noi maschietti non credo proprio ci si dia i bacetti, magari si fanno alte cose intime insieme, ma che hanno valenze diverse.


 il fatto che una non intervenga, non vuol dire che a lei sia capitato lo stesso...


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io mi rilasso moltissimo durante lo shampoo...ma me lo fa il mio parrucchiere, mica la shampista.
> C'è differenza nella considerazione delle reazioni, certo.



quindi sei d'accordo che se una donna senta eccitazione da uno shampoo (per rimanere nell'esempio) fatto da un'altra donna sia considerato meno "strano" e "negativo"??


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> quindi sei d'accordo che se una donna senta eccitazione da uno shampoo (per rimanere nell'esempio) fatto da un'altra donna sia considerato meno "strano" e "negativo"??


si.


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il fatto che una non intervenga, non vuol dire che a lei sia capitato lo stesso...



che c'entra...mica ho pensato che tutte quelle che non hanno dissentito si siano baciate in bocca con l'amica del cuore...

ma sicuramente nessuno si è stupito, meravigliato, sconvolto...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> che c'entra...mica ho pensato che tutte quelle che non hanno dissentito si siano baciate in bocca con l'amica del cuore...
> 
> ma sicuramente nessuno si è stupito, meravigliato, sconvolto...


io no, gli altri non so.
però una cosa la penso: che sulle storie di lesbiche c'è una curiosità più "morbosa", e perdonami il termine, che su quelle di gay


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io no, gli altri non so.
> però una cosa la penso: che sulle storie di lesbiche c'è una curiosità più "morbosa", e perdonami il termine, che su quelle di gay



per me è giusto il contrario...guarda un pò...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> per me è giusto il contrario...guarda un pò...


e immaginavo che fosse così


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> .....
> 
> 
> ma...secondo me (e ancor di più dopo aver appreso quest'altra parte di te) *è il rapporto col tuo ragazzo che ti crea insoddisfazioni a tutto tondo, e modifica e aumenta la percezione di quello che normalmente capita o può capitare, nella vita.*
> ...


Concordo con questa analisi e forse è anche da quella delusione che deriva la convinzione di potersi sentire meglio compresa/accettata da qualcuno a lei più simile, che possa avere una sensibilità più a lei vicina...che possa in fondo apparire come una "scorciatoia", una semplificazione del sentire, avvicinarsi a qualcuno del proprio sesso (tant'è che non vi è UNA persona ben identificata che l'attrae, ma un coinvolgimento di "genere")...

Per questo l'invito a starsene un pò da sola ma soprattutto ad allontanarsi da un rapporto che è chiaramente alla frutta...e che le crea solo ulteriore confusione (non mi pare di aver letto che in passato, con altri ragazzi con cui è stata più coinvolta, questi aspetti siano tornati in superficie...)


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì.



Tu non solo ritieni che gli omosessuali non debbano essere discriminati (cosa che condivido pienamente) ma credi anche che nessuno abbia il diritto di esprimere un giudizio morale sull'omosessualità (atteggiamento che ritengo completamente sbagliato, in un certo senso quasi “fascista”).
Mi ricordi quei fondamentalisti islamici che condannano le persone a morte solo per aver osato dubitare delle parole di Maometto.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Taralluci e vino....





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, è Provvidenza e Misericordia Divina. Solo Dio possiede tutti gli elementi necessari per valutare le azioni di una persona.
> 
> 
> Giobbe la questione è che tu hai definito confuse le persone omosessuali sulla base della tua esperienza di uno sola persona che hai conosciuto.
> ...




 Io dico fesserie continuamente. In questo caso indubbiamente non ho detto nulla di “sublime” ma nemmeno ho universalizzato una mia impressione personale. Chi ha generalizzato (forse inconsciamente e involontariamente) sei stata tu.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> insisto: per me non sei la chiesa. come altro posso spiegartelo senza offendere la tua suscettibilità? e, no, secondo me non puoi parlare in nome della chiesa. puoi parlare in quanto fedele.
> 
> Io sono Chiesa in quanto battezzato. Non posso esprimermi ufficialmente nel nome della Chiesa, ma ancora non ho capito cosa cavolo c'entri tutto questo.
> 
> ...




 Se lo capisci ma non lo condividi perché continui ad interpretarlo nel modo sbagliato?


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi spieghi come fai a decidere (secondo i tuoi parametri che derivano dalle posizioni espresse dalla chiesa-che per lo più nei suoi rappresentanti più alti, che ne dovrebbero essere l'inteligentia, predica bene e razzola ancora peggio) che un omosessuale che segue la sua inclinazione (e non una sua scelta che presuppone poterne fare indistintamente un'altra, cosa che un omosessuale ti smentirebbe) è infelice/confuso/perso?
> tutti gli omosesuali con relazioni stabili, conviventi e con un progetto di vita, secondo te, fingono?



Lo dice la Bibbia.
Forse ci si può arrivare anche attraverso il ragionamento logico ma sinceramente non ho mai speso del tempo per approfondire l'argomento.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh???????????


Stavo rispondendo a Fedifrago che "multiquotava" un mio post.
"Multiquotare" un post già "multiquotato" non mi sembrava una buona idea.
Le due frasi sono separate perché rispondono a questioni diverse.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quindi il libero arbitrio è una cazzata?
> cioè Dio ce l'avrebbe dato per poi dire "tanto se non fate la mia volontà col cazz.o che siete felici?"



Se libera di scegliere il bene o il male.
L'infelicità è una conseguenza della scelta del male, che c'entra con Dio?
Molti scelgono il male e vogliono proprio andare all'inferno, vogliono vivere lontani da Dio.
Dio li ha creati liberi e rispetta questa loro scelta.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

c'è ancora chi pensa che l'omosessualità sia uno stato confusionale...
va bè dai... coraggio..


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se libera di scegliere il bene o il male.
> *L'infelicità è una conseguenza della scelta del male*, che c'entra con Dio?
> Molti scelgono il male e vogliono proprio andare all'inferno, vogliono vivere lontani da Dio.
> Dio li ha creati liberi e rispetta questa loro scelta.


bene.....quindi da deduzione logica visto che hai detto che non fare la volontà di dio porta all'infelicità e l'infelicita è conseuenza del male "scegliere" (cosa che non è così e non perchè io voglia essere ottusamente ripetitivo, ma perchè milioni di omosessuali lo ripetono da anni e anni e visto che sono i diretti interessati non mi pare che vi sia nessuno che abbia più cognizione di causa di loro) di essere omosessuali è male....i miei migliori complimenti....tutto qusto lo trovo disgustoso....
PS:alle persone che la pensano come te auguro sempre di ritrovarcisi con un/a figlio/a omosessuale....peccato che poi sarebbero comunque loro a portarne le conseguenze...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...è tra virgolette proprio per sottolineare che normale è un termine sbagliato parlando di sessualità, ma rende più o meno quello che volevo intendere.
> 
> 
> es. chi di voi donne non si è rilassata molto (e intendo MOLTO) durante uno shampoo ben fatto da una giovane shampista?
> ...


Odio farmi fare lo shampoo..
Cosa significa un'osservazione del genere però non riesco a capirlo...

Che le donne abbiano una maggiore spontaneità nel rapporto fisico affettuoso e anche sensuale senza ricadute sessuali è risaputo e deriva dalle capacità accudimento.
Non vedo alcuna attinenza col tema.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è ancora chi pensa che l'omosessualità sia uno stato confusionale...
> va bè dai... coraggio..


caxxo come vorrei che esistesse la macchina del tempo..un bel caricone di queste persone e olè...tutti riportati nell'anno 1000 d.c!


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se libera di scegliere il bene o il male.
> L'infelicità è una conseguenza della scelta del male, che c'entra con Dio?
> Molti scelgono il male e vogliono proprio andare all'inferno, vogliono vivere lontani da Dio.
> Dio li ha creati liberi e rispetta questa loro scelta.


Giobbe, tu la chiami accettazione dei propri difetti e io la chiamo negazione della felicità. possiamo parlane fino al 3000 ma la sostanza non cambia.
vedo sempre più gente infelice che vive bene solo se sta in mezzo ad altri infelici. la felicità fa paura ma soprattutto dà fastidio agli infelici.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Giobbe, tu la chiami accettazione dei propri difetti e io la chiamo negazione della felicità. possiamo parlane fino al 3000 ma la sostanza non cambia.
> vedo sempre più gente infelice che vive bene solo se sta in mezzo ad altri infelici.* la felicità fa paura ma soprattutto dà fastidio agli infelici.*


perchè? io sono infelice ma non mi da fastidio la felicità altrui, anzi


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè? io sono infelice ma non mi da fastidio la felicità altrui, anzi


mi accodo....anche se non sono propriamente infelice...


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> amarax ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Quando si leggono I VANGELI bisognerebbe dire. Perchè il Vangelo non è un solo libro e la Chiesa ne riconosce ufficialmente 4 , vale a dire i libri degli Evangelisti: Matteo, Luca, Marco e Giovanni se non ricordo male.
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè? io sono infelice ma non mi da fastidio la felicità altrui, anzi


what? tu non sei infelice, l'asudem... tu sei una delle persone più piene di felicità che conosco e quello che dici ne è la dimostrazione.
essere tristi per motivi seri non vuol dire essere persone infelici: l'infelice non prova mai gioia per la felicità di un altro.
cazzo dici?


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> what? tu non sei infelice, l'asudem... tu sei una delle persone più piene di felicità che conosco e quello che dici ne è la dimostrazione.
> essere tristi per motivi seri non vuol dire essere persone infelici: l'infelice non prova mai gioia per la felicità di un altro.
> cazzo dici?


apriamo un tred per non andare ot?
faccio io!
ma ti sbagli annetta..purtroppo ti sbagli


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> apriamo un tred per non andare ot?
> faccio io!
> ma ti sbagli annetta..purtroppo ti sbagli


apri tred l'asudem.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> what? tu non sei infelice, l'asudem... tu sei una delle persone più piene di felicità che conosco e quello che dici ne è la dimostrazione.
> *essere tristi per motivi seri non vuol dire essere persone infelici: l'infelice non prova mai gioia per la felicità di un altro.*
> cazzo dici?


 e questo da cosa lo deduci?


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> c'è ancora chi pensa che l'omosessualità sia uno stato confusionale...
> va bè dai... coraggio..


Veramente penso che lo stato confusionale sia una conseguenza dell'omosessualità. Cosa sia l'omosessualità e quali siano le cause per cui si manifesta non lo so.


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente penso che lo stato confusionale sia una conseguenza dell'omosessualità. Cosa sia l'omosessualità e quali siano le cause per cui si manifesta non lo so.


*cause???**???????????????????*


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> bene.....quindi da deduzione logica visto che hai detto che non fare la volontà di dio porta all'infelicità e l'infelicita è conseuenza del male "scegliere" (cosa che non è così e non perchè io voglia essere ottusamente ripetitivo, ma perchè milioni di omosessuali lo ripetono da anni e anni e visto che sono i diretti interessati non mi pare che vi sia nessuno che abbia più cognizione di causa di loro) di essere omosessuali è male....i miei migliori complimenti....tutto qusto lo trovo disgustoso....
> PS:alle persone che la pensano come te auguro sempre di ritrovarcisi con un/a figlio/a omosessuale....peccato che poi sarebbero comunque loro a portarne le conseguenze...



Non sono io che decido cosa è bene e cosa è male:  è una prerogativa che spetta al Creatore e non alla creatura. Posso solo conformarmi.

 
Questa cosa me l'hai già augurata in un altro thread. Non lo vivrei di sicuro come un dramma.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente penso che lo stato confusionale sia una conseguenza dell'omosessualità. Cosa sia l'omosessualità e quali siano le cause per cui si manifesta non lo so.


 Ma sei ben ostinato!!!
Ricorda che errare è umano, ma perseverare è diabolico.
Tu perseveri nella ripetizione di un'affermazione razzista.
Come puoi attribuire all'omosessualità la confusione mentale?!
E poi qui dove di persone confuse e inquiete hanno fatto esperienza in tanti/e!!!


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono io che decido cosa è bene e cosa è male: è una prerogativa che spetta al Creatore e non alla creatura. Posso solo conformarmi.
> 
> 
> Questa cosa me l'hai già augurata in un altro thread. Non lo vivrei di sicuro come un dramma.


 lo vivrebbe lui/lei nel momento che gli diresti che 
1) non deve scegliere quella strada 

	
	
		
		
	


	




2) è MALE 

	
	
		
		
	


	




3) ed è un infelice anche se non sa di esserlo solo perchè dei coglioni che hanno scritto la bibbia e un episodio in cui dio ha cancellato la città di sodoma (che poi è stata cancellata non per i costumni sessuali ma perchè i suoi abitanti erano, semplifico, inospitali e incuranti degli altri ed in particolare di lot. quindi manco nella bibbia e non ne parliamo del vangelo si parla di "peccato" di omosessualità) migliaia di anni fa

dio ha detto a te cosa è bene e cosa è male? le interpretazioni "umane" della cosiddetta parola di dio mi fanno solo che ridere...


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sei ben ostinato!!!
> Ricorda che errare è umano, ma perseverare è diabolico.
> Tu perseveri nella ripetizione di un'affermazione razzista.
> Come puoi attribuire all'omosessualità la confusione mentale?!
> E poi qui dove di persone confuse e inquiete hanno fatto esperienza in tanti/e!!!



Son stanco di spiegarmi, ci rinuncio!
Non vedo l'ora di tornare a lavorare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son stanco di spiegarmi, ci rinuncio!
> Non vedo l'ora di tornare a lavorare.


Guarda che qui non siamo proprio tonti e le tue spiegazioni le abbiamo capite.
Sei tu che non vuoi riconoscere di aver scritto una cazzata colossale.
Poi che tu voglia condividere l'indirizzo della Chiesa e altri no e te lo contestino rientra semplicemente nel normale confronto di opinioni.
Ma non puoi dire che l'omosessualità di per sè porta confusione.
Sarebbe come se dicessi che chi sceglie come nick Giobbe è confuso...


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Son stanco di spiegarmi, ci rinuncio!
> Non vedo l'ora di tornare a lavorare.


perchè non stai lavorando?


----------



## Old reale (26 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non stai lavorando?


 è confuso....


----------



## Iago (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Odio farmi fare lo shampoo..
> Cosa significa un'osservazione del genere però non riesco a capirlo...
> 
> Che le donne abbiano una maggiore spontaneità nel rapporto fisico affettuoso e anche sensuale senza ricadute sessuali è risaputo e deriva dalle capacità accudimento.
> *Non vedo alcuna attinenza col tema*.



...e rileggi...che ti devo dire



si chiama capacità di accudimento?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	










e le  _ricadute sessuali_ (così come le chiami tu) ci sono eccome
...evidentemente stiamo facendo discorsi diversi.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarda che qui non siamo proprio tonti e le tue spiegazioni le abbiamo capite.
> Sei tu che non vuoi riconoscere di aver scritto una cazzata colossale.
> Poi che tu voglia condividere l'indirizzo della Chiesa e altri no e te lo contestino rientra semplicemente nel normale confronto di opinioni.
> Ma non puoi dire che l'omosessualità di per sè porta confusione.
> Sarebbe come se dicessi che chi sceglie come nick Giobbe è confuso...


Ho detto che gli omosessuali che ho conosciuto io mi sono sembrati più confusi della media.
Non ho detto che tutti gli omosessuali del mondo sono sicuramente più confusi della media delle altre persone, come affermi tu.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> Quella che “fa l'uomo” della coppia è abbastanza normale, ma l'altra è fuori col cervello. Alcune volte siamo usciti insieme: beveva troppo, si metteva a piangere, a gridare, a litigare e a fare scenate di gelosia davanti a tutti.
> Non mi hanno dato l'impressione di essere persone psicologicamente molto equilibrate.
> È vero, come dice Asu, che nessuno al mondo ha le idee chiare su ciò che vuole dalla vita.
> ...





giobbe ha detto:


> Ho detto che gli omosessuali che ho conosciuto io mi sono sembrati più confusi della media.
> Non ho detto che tutti gli omosessuali del mondo sono sicuramente più confusi della media delle altre persone, come affermi tu.


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Veramente penso che lo stato confusionale sia una conseguenza dell'omosessualità. Cosa sia l'omosessualità e quali siano le cause per cui si manifesta non lo so.


è lo stesso che chiedere a te o a me perché ci piacciono persone dell'altro sesso. te lo chiedi? io no, e non capisco perchè una persona a cui piace una persona del suo stesso sesso dovrebbe farsi tanti sensi di colpa, visto che l'unica colpa che dovrebbe darsi è quella di non essere sincero con se stesso.
Giobbe, io credo che giovanni, dicendo io sono l'alpha e l'omega, indendesse dire che è tutto dentro di noi.
noi siamo bene e siamo male, e lo siamo in relazione a quello che vediamo di noi negli altri e non il contrario. so che è un discorso scomodo ma chi vive bene con se stesso di solito sta bene anche con gli altri e senza bisogno di catalogarli.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> lo vivrebbe lui/lei nel momento che gli diresti che
> 1) non deve scegliere quella strada
> 
> 
> ...


Non so se sarei un buon padre per un omosessuale. È difficile dirlo finché non ci si passa per certe situazioni.
Lot era un abitante della città, gli ospiti erano degli angeli.
Sarebbe un'impresa piuttosto ardua dimostrare che la Bibbia approva l'omosessualità: nel mondo giudaico antico era prevista la pena capitale per chi la praticasse.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (26 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Riporto interamente il mio post, perché non vi siano dubbi sulle parole che ho usato.
> 
> 
> _Io conosco solo una coppia di lesbiche, amiche di mia moglie.
> ...


[/quote]



giobbe ha detto:


> Ho detto che gli omosessuali che ho conosciuto io mi sono sembrati più confusi della media.
> Non ho detto che tutti gli omosessuali del mondo sono sicuramente più confusi della media delle altre persone, come affermi tu.



non solo l'hai detto, ma l'hai anche ribadito. per quanto mi riguarda, la discussione è chiusa, è poco stimolante ma anzi molto irritante parlare con chi nega d'aver detto... ciò che ha detto. Ammettessi di aver detto una cazzata, tanto di cappello, negare d'averla detta, è da falsi.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Appunto! Per fortuna che l'hai quotato tu, cosí mi hai risparmiato la fatica.
Più chiaro di così, solo un atto notarile.


----------



## Old giobbe (26 Aprile 2009)

non solo l'hai detto, ma l'hai anche ribadito. per quanto mi riguarda, la discussione è chiusa, è poco stimolante ma anzi molto irritante parlare con chi nega d'aver detto... ciò che ha detto. Ammettessi di aver detto una cazzata, tanto di cappello, negare d'averla detta, è da falsi.[/quote]

Ok.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è lo stesso che chiedere a te o a me perché ci piacciono persone dell'altro sesso. te lo chiedi? io no, e non capisco perchè una persona a cui piace una persona del suo stesso sesso dovrebbe farsi tanti sensi di colpa, visto che l'unica colpa che dovrebbe darsi è quella di non essere sincero con se stesso.
> Giobbe, io credo che giovanni, dicendo io sono l'alpha e l'omega, indendesse dire che è tutto dentro di noi.
> noi siamo bene e siamo male, e lo siamo in relazione a quello che vediamo di noi negli altri e non il contrario. so che è un discorso scomodo ma chi vive bene con se stesso di solito sta bene anche con gli altri e senza bisogno di catalogarli.


 La vita è alla fine un gran mistero, pensiamo di capire tutto ma in realtà abbiamo una percezione limitata delle conseguenze delle nostre azioni (sia positive che negative).
Non lo so perché Dio abbia deciso che l'omosessualità è peccato.
Semplicemente mi fido, lo accetto e vivo meglio che posso.  
Credo che la frase che hai citato sia riferita a Dio e non all'uomo.
Sicuramente in noi convivono bene e male. È verissimo anche che proiettiamo in continuazione i nostri difetti sugli altri. Quello che più ci irrita negli altri, quasi sicuramente è anche un nostro grave difetto.
Non sono sicuro di aver capito bene quello che volevi dire, forse intendevi qualcos'altro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è lo stesso che chiedere a te o a me perché ci piacciono persone dell'altro sesso. te lo chiedi? io no, e *non capisco perchè una persona a cui piace una persona del suo stesso sesso dovrebbe farsi tanti sensi di colpa,* visto che l'unica colpa che dovrebbe darsi è quella di non essere sincero con se stesso.
> Giobbe, io credo che giovanni, dicendo io sono l'alpha e l'omega, indendesse dire che è tutto dentro di noi.
> noi siamo bene e siamo male, e lo siamo in relazione a quello che vediamo di noi negli altri e non il contrario. so che è un discorso scomodo ma* chi vive bene con se stesso di solito sta bene anche con gli altri e senza bisogno di catalogarli.*


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Veramente penso che lo stato confusionale sia una conseguenza dell'omosessualità*. Cosa sia l'omosessualità e quali siano le cause per cui si manifesta non lo so.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Aprile 2009)

comunque io sono etero (per ora) ma  molto confusa...


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La vita è alla fine un gran mistero, pensiamo di capire tutto ma in realtà abbiamo una percezione limitata delle conseguenze delle nostre azioni (sia positive che negative).
> *Non lo so perché Dio abbia deciso che l'omosessualità è peccato.*
> Semplicemente mi fido, lo accetto e vivo meglio che posso.
> Credo che la frase che hai citato sia riferita a Dio e non all'uomo.
> ...


 Bisognerebbe chiederglielo. In effetti a me pare una fesseria, soprattutto perchè li ha creati lui. 
Vabbè, tanti pittori distruggono le loro tele... magari non gli sono usciti bene, e li cestina all'inferno.


----------



## brugola (27 Aprile 2009)

che tristezza chi prende le parole degli uomini spacciandole per le parole di un ipotetico dio senza farsi domande


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non so se sarei un buon padre per un omosessuale. È difficile dirlo finché non ci si passa per certe situazioni.
> Lot era un abitante della città, gli ospiti erano degli angeli.
> Sarebbe un'impresa piuttosto ardua dimostrare che la Bibbia approva l'omosessualità: nel mondo giudaico antico era prevista la pena capitale per chi la praticasse.


certo, se interpreti a caxxo qualcosa che sia stata già scritta ad arte...


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Aprile 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Buscopann ha detto:
> 
> 
> > I vangeli gnostici come quello secondo Maria Maddalena sono una barzelletta a cui nessuno a mai dato alcun valore storico (a parte Dan Brown per ricamarci un romanzo di fantasia).
> ...


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non mi dilungo a risponderti punto per punto perchè davvero si dovrebbe star qui una settimana.
> Mi soffermo solo alla tua frase evidenziata in neretto. Che è una grandissima kazzata. Come Gesù non parla mai di omosessualità, ma semplicemente di amore, accettazione e tolleranza verso il prossimo, così anche nella Bibbia non esistono frasi o passi che condannino chiaramente e apertamente l'omosessualità.
> *Sodoma e Gomorra è il simbolo dell'abbandono dell'uomo esclusivamente ai suoi istinti di piacere*. Non è assolutamente una condanna dell'omosessualità.
> Tu ti ostini a considerare la Parola di Dio, la parola della Chiesa.
> ...


non è nemmeno proprio così....


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2009)

non condividendo nulla di quello che dice giobbe  devo constatare che rimane comunque una testimonianza preziosa del pensiero cattolico di un certo tipo; davvero difficile da trovare in questo tipo di forum.
e la vera tolleranza si dimostra con gli intolleranti


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è nemmeno proprio così....


Ci sono diverse interpretazioni. Io ne ho citata una. Di certo la Chiesa prende a proprio uso e consumo quella meno accreditata, vale a dire la condanna dell'omosessualità.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (27 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non condividendo nulla di quello che dice giobbe devo constatare che rimane comunque una testimonianza preziosa del pensiero cattolico di un certo tipo; davvero difficile da trovare in questo tipo di forum.
> e la vera tolleranza si dimostra con gli intolleranti


La tolleranza deve essere reciproca..Non può essere univoca.

Buscopann


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci sono diverse interpretazioni. Io ne ho citata una. Di certo la Chiesa prende a proprio uso e consumo quella meno accreditata, vale a dire la condanna dell'omosessualità.
> 
> Buscopann


 e chi dice il contrario?


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non condividendo nulla di quello che dice giobbe devo constatare che rimane comunque una testimonianza preziosa del pensiero cattolico di un certo tipo; davvero difficile da trovare in questo tipo di forum.
> e la vera tolleranza si dimostra con gli intolleranti


non ho capito chi è/è stato tollerante e chi no in questo thread. puoi chiarirlo?
Grazie


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2009)

*non è questione di chi o cosa*



reale ha detto:


> non ho capito chi è/è stato tollerante e chi no in questo thread. puoi chiarirlo?
> Grazie


hai presente il solito voltaire?


----------



## Old reale (27 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai presente il solito voltaire?


 qualcuno ha per caso detto che giobbe non debba dire la sua? che io poi trovi anche disgustoso o mi dia fastidio quello che lui o chiunque altro esprima quel determinato concetto è un'altra cosa....


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2009)

Buscopann ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non mi dilungo a risponderti punto per punto perchè davvero si dovrebbe star qui una settimana.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non condividendo nulla di quello che dice giobbe devo constatare che rimane comunque una testimonianza preziosa del pensiero cattolico di un certo tipo; davvero difficile da trovare in questo tipo di forum.
> e la vera tolleranza si dimostra con gli intolleranti





Minerva ha detto:


> hai presente il solito voltaire?


Mannaggia, non posso far a meno di prostrarmi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   (ti manderò il conto dei massaggi lombosacrali.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old secretary (3 Maggio 2009)

Ciao ragazzi, che gran discussioni ho generato!
In questi giorni di stallo (impossibilitata a collegarmi al pc) ho pensato un sacco a tutto, a come sto vivendo la mia storia presente, a come la vorrei nel futuro, e a cosa vorrei veramente. Mi piacerebbe dirvi che ho visto la luce in fondo al tunnel ma non è così.
Sono ancora nello stesso caos di prima.
Nel frattempo ho notato che le uniche persone a cui avevo parlato della mia attrazione per le donne non mi hanno presa sul serio, evidentemente pensavano fossi in delirio da troppo vino a cena (cosa vera solo in parte, diciamo che il vino mi ha spinto a confessare, ma non ad inventare, come pensano loro).
Ho capito che la maggior parte degli uomini non mi piace affatto, li vedo tutti troppo impostati e finti e molto narcisi (cosa quest'ultima già nota da tempo...) e assolutamente non adatti a me. Probabilmente frequento uomini sbagliati, ve ne dò atto. Sono certa che non siano tutti così ma dove vivo io pensano di essere in una puntata di "sex and the city" e quindi il genere maschile si veste/comporta/atteggia di conseguenza. E anche il genere femminile non è da meno.
Ho notato un paio di occhiate da parte di ragazze che mi hanno lasciato un pò basita,forse perchè non me le aspettavo. Anche perchè erano ragazze piuttosto attraenti e non in tuta da ginnastica (sto facendo dell'umorismo, scusate, perchè sembra che qui le lesbiche "ufficiali" siano uscite tutte da un film degli anni '80 in cui interpretano le prof di ginnastica mascoline e perennemente in casual).
Ho notato che c'è una confusione generale di ruoli comunque. Non dico che si debba andare a spasso con la maglietta stampata "etero" o "gay" ma qui i ruoli si confondono spesso,mi sembra di essere circondata da persone che sono nel caos come me,e non è incoraggiante.
Parlo con un amico e mi rivela in assoluta confidenza che molti ragazzi (di cui alcuni li conosco anche io, di vista e non) chiedono di poterlo vedere e "intrattenersi" con lui,dichiaratamente gay,nonostante a casa abbiano fidanzate, mogli, figli e quant'altro. 
Ovviamente la cosa mi ha lasciato abbastanza stupita,egoisticamente, e abbastanza anche "disgustata" per il fatto che questi signori mantegano una facciata etero e "accettabile" e poi di notte scappino nel letto di questo mio amico.

Oggi mi sono svegliata piuttosto sarcastica, ma anche propensa a dire come la penso, ironicamente parlando. Le parole tra virgolette vogliono essere dei modi di dire non fedeli al 100% su come la penso, ma non mi venivano altri sinonimi.

Boh


----------



## Old reale (3 Maggio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, che gran discussioni ho generato!
> In questi giorni di stallo (impossibilitata a collegarmi al pc) ho pensato un sacco a tutto, a come sto vivendo la mia storia presente, a come la vorrei nel futuro, e a cosa vorrei veramente. Mi piacerebbe dirvi che ho visto la luce in fondo al tunnel ma non è così.
> Sono ancora nello stesso caos di prima.
> Nel frattempo ho notato che le uniche persone a cui avevo parlato della mia attrazione per le donne non mi hanno presa sul serio, evidentemente pensavano fossi in delirio da troppo vino a cena (cosa vera solo in parte, diciamo che il vino mi ha spinto a confessare, ma non ad inventare, come pensano loro).
> ...


 non mi stupisce nulla di quello che hai scritto di te....mi stupisce invece che il tuo amico accetti....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Maggio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi, che gran discussioni ho generato!
> In questi giorni di stallo (impossibilitata a collegarmi al pc) ho pensato un sacco a tutto, a come sto vivendo la mia storia presente, a come la vorrei nel futuro, e a cosa vorrei veramente. Mi piacerebbe dirvi che ho visto la luce in fondo al tunnel ma non è così.
> Sono ancora nello stesso caos di prima.
> Nel frattempo ho notato che le uniche persone a cui avevo parlato della mia attrazione per le donne non mi hanno presa sul serio, evidentemente pensavano fossi in delirio da troppo vino a cena (cosa vera solo in parte, diciamo che il vino mi ha spinto a confessare, ma non ad inventare, come pensano loro).
> ...


Dei pettegolezzi (sia su di te sia su ...altri) me ne fregherei.
Che la maggior parte delle persone appaia superficiale è risaputo ..che lo sia è da provare.
Neanch'io ho mai trovato facilmente uomini che mi interessassero, ma non ho mai pensato di poter trovare più interesse nelle donne.
Sinceramente faccio fatica a capire la confusione su una cosa così istintiva.
Se ti interessano le donne ti ho dato un link a cui puoi rivolgerti per conoscere persone che hanno superato la tua fase.
Ma non credo che immaginare ipocrisia in tutti sia la strada migliore per comprendersi e accettarsi.
In una grande città credo che non ci siano problemi a trovare locali dove incontrare persone omosessuali e cominciare a confrontarsi.


----------



## Old secretary (3 Maggio 2009)

Nemmeno io mi stupisco di me stessa arrivata a questo punto.
Il mio amico accetta perchè per lui non merita di meglio. Cosa che io ho provato a negargli con tutta l'energia che avevo, ma non sente ragioni.
Mi dice" S,l'amore non esiste,per me. Io sono diverso,io sono quello che gli uomini vogliono quando le loro donne non vedono. Il mio mondo è vivo di notte,mentre voi cari etero dormite io sono sveglio e aspetto che il telefono suoni, per avere per pochi attimi una parvenza di quello che voi chiamate amore, ma che per me è opportunismo, ipocrisia, falsità,compromesso...S.,l'amore non esiste,per me." Questo è un suo sms che ho letto talmente tante volte da ricordare parola per parola.
Lui accetta perchè secondo lui non si può aspettare di meglio. E nel frattempo rifiuta uomini che potrebbero amarlo veramente,perchè non pensa di poter essere fedele,perchè la sua natura è infedele,non riesce a mantenere promesse e a dire di no a chi di notte lo chiama, su quel maledetto telefono. E ha 24 anni. 
E sotto il grand' uomo (per dire) che mostra al mondo io so che non è così,ma che c'è un ragazzino spaventato ancora oggi per tutto quello che si è sentito dire alle spalle fin da bambino. Ma non c'è modo di stanarlo e farlo uscire per mostrargli che non tutti sono cattivi e non tutti lo insultano.
Ultimamente gli sto seriamente consigliando di cambiare città,di andare in una grande città dove quella che da noi è una cosa "anormale" lì è considerata normale. Forse in una Milano o Roma etc etc si sentirebbe sicuramente più accettato e benvoluto e benaccetto che qui, in questo cavolo di paesino dove la gente gioca tanto a fare quelli di città con i party privati e le feste in spiaggia e le liste dei locali etc...
Concludo come prima.
Boh.


----------

